# Του ηλεμηνύματος



## nickel (May 3, 2008)

Για να διευκολύνω την έρευνα αντέγραψα τα άρθρα του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη και του Ορογράμματος στα οποία αναφέρομαι εδώ και, ελπίζοντας να μην παραβιάζω πνευματικά δικαιώματα, τα συγκέντρωσα σε ένα σουλουπωμένο PDF, το οποίο μπορείτε να βρείτε συνημμένο στο τέλος του μηνύματος. Στο PDF υπάρχουν και οι σχετικοί σύνδεσμοι στα πρωτότυπα ηλεκείμενα.


Στο Βήμα της 19/1/2003 η Λώρη Κέζα έγραφε:
Μιλώντας για ηλεκτρονικά επιστολάρια, επιτρέπεται χάριν συντομίας να τα αποκαλούμε «η-επιστολάρια» κατά το «e-mail»; Θα ρωτήσω το Γραφείον Επιστημονικών Όρων και Νεολογισμών της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών…

Έξι μήνες αργότερα δοκίμαζε άλλο νεολογισμό:
Έλαβα λοιπόν μια η-πιστολή (e-mail)…
(Απου την Ηπίδαυρο; αναρωτιέται ο αναγνώστης.)

Έχουν περάσει πέντε χρόνια από τότε, έχουμε ανταλλάξει μερικά εκατομμύρια (ή μάλλον δισεκατομμύρια) ηλεκτρονικά μηνύματα, αλλά το πρόβλημα με το *e-*, εκεί κι αλλού, παραμένει. Βολεύτηκαν κάποιοι με το _ιμέιλ_, αλλά η περίφημη πρόταση για το *ηλε-* δεν φαίνεται να έχει αποδώσει ακόμα: 32 _ηλεμηνύματα_ όλα κι όλα ήταν η πενιχρή γκουγκλική συγκομιδή.

ηλεμήνυμα (16), ηλε-μήνυμα (2), ηλεμηνύματος (0), ηλε-μηνύματος (0), 
ηλεμηνύματα (6), ηλε-μηνύματα (3), ηλεμηνυμάτων (1), ηλε-μηνυμάτων (4).
(Ο τίτλος μου εδώ είναι για να κάνω την πρωτιά...)

Η αγωνία μου για το θέμα φούντωσε ξανά καθώς διάβαζα χτες στα Νέα μια είδηση για τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα, με πρωτοσέλιδο τίτλο: *e-αγορές από όλη την Ελλάδα*.

Μέσα στο 2004 έγιναν οι πολλές συζητήσεις για την ελληνική απόδοση αυτού του τόσο διαδεδομένου αγγλικού συνθετικού και από τότε δεν έχει ανταποκριθεί ούτε η «αγορά» ούτε το Γραφείο της Ακαδημίας. Το χρονικό:

Πρώτος ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης έβαλε κάτω το e-, προβληματίστηκε για την απόδοσή του και κατέληξε ως εξής:

_Ιμέιλ_ λοιπόν και πάλι _ιμέιλ_. Και τότε για τα άλλα, την «ηεπανάσταση» και την «ηψήφο»; Να τολμήσω κάτι, που μου σηκώνει, σας διαβεβαιώ, και τη δική μου τρίχα; _ηλ-_ και _ηλε-_; Φερειπείν «ηλ-επανάσταση» και «ηλε-ψήφος»; Και τότε «ηλε-γράμμα», «ηλε-γράφω» και τα όμοια; Ηλεκτρική καρέκλα, ομολογώ. 
Όμως, ας μη βιαστούμε. Κι αφού ξεφοβηθούμε το _ιμέιλ_, δε θα μπορούσαμε τάχα για τα άλλα, μεσοπρόθεσμα ίσως, αυτό το απρόφερτο _e_ να το συμπληρώναμε λιγάκι, να το κάναμε _el_, για να μπορούμε αν μη τι άλλο να το διαβάζουμε, να το προφέρουμε, να το λέμε; Τώρα που μάθαμε κοτζάμ Ελ-Βενιζέλο;​
Έμεινα με την απορία: τι εννοούσε; Να λέμε _ελ-_ ή _ηλ-_;

Στο δεύτερο άρθρο του ήταν σαφέστερος (δικά μου τα έντονα):

Οπότε, η πρώτη λύση που σκέφτεται κανείς μοιάζει να είναι όχι μόνο ένα αλλά δύο τουλάχιστον γράμματα: το _ηλ-_ τού ηλεκτρονικός, ή _ηλε-_ μπροστά από σύμφωνο. Με τρόμο είδα κι εγώ τι έγραφε το χέρι μου, έτσι όπως πληκτρολογούσε: _ηλ-επανάσταση_ και _ηλε-γράμμα_. Με τον ίδιο τρόμο αντέδρασαν και ορισμένοι συνάδελφοι και φίλοι. Τώρα το ξανασκέφτομαι και *ανακαλώ: όχι για την πρόταση, αλλά για τον τρόμο*. Άλλωστε, μια τέτοια πρόταση δεν διεκδικεί το παραμικρότερο ίχνος πρωτοτυπίας. Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για την απλούστατη, τη μία και μόνη νοητή και νόμιμη συντομογράφηση της λέξης _ηλεκτρονικός_, για ό,τι πιο τεμπέλικο δηλαδή θα μπορούσε να κάνει αυτόματα το χέρι και το μυαλό μας: αντί να γράψουμε ολόκληρο το _ηλεκτρονική επανάσταση_, συντομογραφούμε: _ηλ. επανάσταση_· και αντί για τελεία, κάνουμε τη συντομογραφία πρόθημα, σύμφωνα με το ξένο πρότυπο, βάζουμε ένα ενωτικό, και ιδού: _ηλ-επανάσταση_.​
Λίγους μήνες αργότερα ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής στο Ορόγραμμα της ΕΛΕΤΟ πρότεινε το _*ηλ-*_ ως συνθετικό (όχι _ηλε-_· _ηλ-βιβλίο_, όχι _ηλε-βιβλίο_). Έχει ενδιαφέρον η ανάλυσή του, έστω κι αν διαφωνεί κανείς με την πρόταση στην οποία καταλήγει.

Στο αμέσως επόμενο Ορόγραμμα, ο Γιώργος Κόκκινος, στέλεχος της Ελληνικής Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας της ΕΕ, επανέρχεται στο θέμα και, βασιζόμενος στα γραπτά του Χάρη, αναπτύσσει την πρότασή του υπέρ του _ηλε-_ (_ηλε-μάθηση, ηλ-εμπόριο, ηλ-αγορά_).

Ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής απάντησε:
Για την πρόταση του επίσης αγαπητού ΓΚ —που τυχαίνει να συμπίπτει με πρόταση του μέλους της ΜΟΤΟ Μιχάλη Καραμιχάλη— το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι με το «ηλε-» προστίθενται δύο συλλαβές στην «ηλεκτρονικοποιούμενη» ελληνική λέξη έναντι της μίας συλλαβής του «ηλ-».​
Και εκεί έμεινε το θέμα. Ζητήθηκε επίσημα η γνώμη του Γραφείου Επιστημονικών Όρων και Νεολογισμών της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών; Κάθισαν πεντέξι ενδιαφερόμενοι να καταλήξουν σε μια πρόταση; Γνωστοποιήθηκε η πρότασή τους με όλους τους προτεινόμενους νεολογισμούς στα ΜΜΕ;

Όχι. Οπότε σήμερα, τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα, βρίσκουμε πεντέξι ανθρώπους να γράφουν διστακτικά «ηλεμήνυμα» στο διαδίκτυο και τα Νέα να μας βάζουν πρωτοσέλιδο τις _e-αγορές_.

Λοιπόν, ή θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα ή οι e-ηλιθιότητες να κοπούν. (Τα τέσσερα _ διαβάζονται σε τόνους κλιμακούμενης υστερίας.)


*Οι δικές μου απόψεις για το πώς θα το γράφουμε και θα το διαβάζουμε:*

Το σκέτο η- απορρίπτεται για λόγους που έχουν ήδη αναπτυχθεί από τον Χάρη, τον Βαλεοντή και τον Κόκκινο.

Το σκέτο ηλ- δεν με συγκινεί· δεν μου αρκεί το επιχείρημα ότι είναι συντομότερο. Από το «ηλεκτρονικός» πάμε να απαλλαγούμε, αλλά να μη φτιάξουμε και ήχους που δεν ταιριάζουν στη γλώσσα μας. Ηλγράμμα; Ή μήπως λησμονήσαμε το περίφημο συνδετικό «ο» των συνθέτων (π.χ. τσιχλόφουσκα, σαξόφωνο, σεξολογία). 

(Σημείωση: Δεν εννοώ να ξωπετάξουμε το «ηλεκτρονικός». Το «ηλεκτρονικό οτιδήποτε» ας μείνει όσο θέλει στον προφορικό και το γραπτό λόγο. Αλλά να φύγουν τα μπάσταρδα e-ελληνική λέξη, να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να χωράνε οι μεταφραστές τους μεταφρασμένους όρους στις διαδικτυακές σελίδες που προσαρμόζουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα και να προλάβουμε το ενδεχόμενο να δούμε κι άλλα «ιμέιλ»: «ιμπούκ» και τσιμπούκ σε λίγο.)

Δεν συμφωνώ με το ηλ. (π.χ. ηλ. ταχυδρομείο). Είναι προσωρινή λύση και το ηλ. διακυβέρνηση θα μπορεί να το ερμηνεύει ο κάθε κακοπροαίρετος σαν «ηλίθια διακυβέρνηση».

Συμφωνώ με το *«ηλε-»*, με το εξειδικευμένο νόημά του: ηλεκτρονικός, για τη μεταφορά των όρων της αγγλικής με πρώτο συνθετικό e-.

Αλλά:

Διαφωνώ στη χρήση του ενωτικού. Το ότι το βάζουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες (όταν το βάζουν, γιατί έχουν αρχίσει να το βγάζουν γενικότερα) δεν είναι ικανό επιχείρημα καθώς αυτοί προσθέτουν ένα μόνο γράμμα, άρα είναι πιο δύσκολο να το σερβίρουν. Εμείς αποφεύγουμε τα ενωτικά στη σύνθεση. Άλλωστε, γιατί θα πρέπει να το βάλουμε σήμερα για να το βγάλουμε αύριο; Αν γίνει γνωστό το συνθετικό, π.χ. με τη διάδοση του ηλεμηνύματος ή του ηλεκαταστήματος, θα είναι εύκολα και άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμο.

Διαφωνώ ως προς τη σύνθεση του είδους ηλαγορά. Αυτά είναι λόγια και ξεπερασμένα. Ηλεαγορά θα πούμε, όπως τηλεόραση και τηλεαγορές.

Με λίγα λόγια προτείνω να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ηλε- όπως συνθέτουμε με το τηλε-. Δεν βάζουμε ενωτικό, δεν λέμε τηλαγορά.

Και για να μην υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο μόνο η λίστα του Ορογράμματος, ιδού οι δικές μου προτάσεις. Στους όρους που περιλαμβάνονται στα τέσσερα άρθρα προσθέτω και κάποιους καινούργιους:



e-accessibility | ηλεπροσβασιμότητα
e-administration | ηλεδιοίκηση
e-auction | ηλεπλειστηριασμός
e-bank | ηλετράπεζα
e-banking | ηλετραπεζική
e-book | ηλεβιβλίο
e-bookshop | ηλεβιβλιοπωλείο
e-business | ηλεπιχειρείν
e-card | ηλεκάρτα
e-chat | ηλεσυζήτηση
e-clearance | ηλεκκαθάριση
e-commerce | ηλεμπόριο
eCommunications
.
| ηλεπικοινωνίες
e-community | ηλεκοινότητα
e-conference | ηλεδιάσκεψη
eConvention | ηλεσυνέδριο
e-democracy | ηλεδημοκρατία
e-document | ηλέγγραφο
e-economy | ηλεοικονομία
e-education | ηλεκπαίδευση
eEurope | ηλΕυρώπη
e-forms | ηλέντυπα
e-gateway | ηλεπύλη
e-goverment | ηλεδιακυβέρνηση
e-income | ηλεεισόδημα
eInitiatives | ηλεπρωτοβουλίες
e-learning | ηλεμάθηση
e-letter | ηλεγράμμα
e-library | ηλεβιβλιοθήκη
e-list | ηλεκατάλογος
e-magazine | ηλεπεριοδικό
e-mail | ηλεταχυδρομείο, ηλεμήνυμα
email address | ηλεδιεύθυνση
e-mailbox | ηλεθυρίδα
e-market | ηλεαγορά
e-marketing | ηλεμάρκετινγκ
e-money | ηλεχρήμα
e-museum | ηλεμουσείο
e-news | ηλεειδήσεις
e-procurement | ηλεπρομήθειες
eProfessions | ηλεπαγγέλματα
e-purchases | ηλεαγορές
e-revolution | ηλεπανάσταση
eSafety | ηλεασφάλεια
e-science | ηλεπιστήμη
e-services | ηλεϋπηρεσίες
e-shop | ηλεκατάστημα
e-skills | ηλεδεξιότητες
e-society | ηλεκοινωνία
e-solution | ηλελύση
e-stock | ηλεαποθέματα
e-strategy | ηλεστρατηγική
e-submission | ηλεϋποβολή
e-system | ηλεσύστημα
e-text | ηλεκείμενο
e-translation | ηλεμετάφραση
e-vote | ηλεψήφος
eWork | ηλεργασία
Σύνδεσμοι:
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/04/e.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/04/blog-post_09.html
http://sfr.ee.teiath.gr/htmSELIDES/Technology/Orogramma/Orogr-66b.htm
http://sfr.ee.teiath.gr/htmSELIDES/Technology/Orogramma/Orogr-67b.htm_


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2008)

Με μεγάλη χαρά πήρα ιδιωτικά ηλεμηνύματα του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη και του Κώστα Βαλεοντή σχετικά με το θέμα της απόδοσης του *e-*. Ο Γιάννης Χάρης ήταν σαφής και λακωνικός: «προσυπογράφω το ηλε, σε όλα (το συφοριασμένο το ενωτικό το ’χα βάλει απλώς για "βαζελίνη", σε μεταβατικό ας πούμε στάδιο)».

Ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής υποστήριξε αναλυτικότατα τη θέση του στο μήνυμα που μου έστειλε, το οποίο και δέχτηκε να αναδημοσιεύσω εδώ. Εδώ θα δημοσιευτεί αργότερα και η δική μου απάντηση, με κοινοποίηση.


Έχω, όμως, να διευκρινίσω/τονίσω τα παρακάτω:

α. Το κείμενό μου στο Ορόγραμμα αναφέρεται και βασίζεται στον τρόπο με τον οποίο αντιμετώπισε το *e-* στο *e-mail* η *ΜΟΤΟ *(*11-μελές* όργανο της ελληνικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής τυποποίησης-ορολογίας) *σχεδόν ομόφωνα* (10:1). Την ίδια άποψη υιοθέτησε και η *Ομάδα ΕΛΟΤ/ΤΕ48/ΟΕ1* (*5-μελές όργανο* τυποποίησης-ορολογίας της Πληροφορικής). Επομένως, έκτοτε στα κείμενα προτύπων που έχουν επεξεργαστεί αυτές οι δύο ομάδες χρησιμοποιούνται οι όροι *ηλ-μήνυμα*, *ηλ-διεύθυνση* και *ηλ-ταχυδρομείο*. Τις αποδόσεις αυτές έχει υιοθετήσει και χρησιμοποιεί στα κείμενά της και η ΕΛΕΤΟ, της οποίας σχετικό όργανο είναι το *ΓΕΣΥ* (*12-μελές* επιστημονικό όργανο). Άρα *υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τρία όργανα* (δύο πρωτοβάθμια που *έχουν προτείνει* και ένα δευτεροβάθμιο που *έχει υιοθετήσει*) τα οποία *χρησιμοποιούν* ήδη τέτοιες «*ηλ-αποδόσεις*» σε επίσημα κείμενα (όπως π.χ. Πρότυπα). Τώρα, αν —«γκουγκλεύοντας»— δεν βρίσκει κανένας τη χρήση όρων σε κείμενα προτύπων (γιατί δεν τα έχουν ελεύθερα οι Οργανισμοί Τυποποίησης, επομένως και ο ΕΛΟΤ) δεν σημαίνει ότι οι όροι αυτοί δεν χρησιμοποιούνται...

β. Όπως επισημαίνετε στο κείμενό σας, με το Google βρήκατε *23 «ηλεμηνύματα»* και *9 «ηλε-μηνύματα»* (σε όλες τις πτώσεις). Θα προσθέσω κι εγώ και *9 «ηλ-μηνύματα»* (πολύ λιγότερα;). Ψάχνοντας για τα τελευταία, όμως, διαπίστωσα την καταμέτρηση και *120 «ηλ.μηνυμάτων»* και *«ηλ. μηνυμάτων»* (πολύ περισσότερα;). Το γεγονός αυτό θα πρέπει να σας/μας προβληματίσει στη συζήτηση για το *ηλ- / ηλε-* (με ενωτικό) ή για τα *ηλ / ηλε* (χωρίς ενωτικό)... Και το μεν *«ηλ.μήνυμα»* δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λέξη (με τελεία ανάμεσα στα γράμματά της), ενώ το *«ηλ. μήνυμα»* έχει απλώς συντομογραφημένο το «ηλεκτρονικό» και διαβάζεται με την πλήρη μορφή του: «ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα»... Και τα δύο, όμως, δίνουν ένα προβάδισμα στο ηλ- έναντι του ηλε-.

γ. Το *ενωτικό* κρίνεται απαραίτητο για να διακρίνεται η ειδική και «ανορθόδοξη» —εν προκειμένω— «σύνθεση» που γίνεται εδώ. Και δεν είναι ακριβές ότι στην ελληνική δεν βάζουμε ενωτικό. Εδώ δεν πρόκειται για κανονική σύνθεση, όπου «κολλάμε» τα συνθετικά βάζοντας —ή και μη βάζοντας καθόλου— συνδετικό φωνήεν. Η «σύνθεση» αυτή αντιστοιχεί μάλλον στην προσθήκη ενός *άτονου μέρους μιας λέξης *μπροστά από μία ολόκληρη λέξη. Δηλαδή μπορεί να πει κανένας ότι αντιστοιχεί μάλλον στον τρόπο με τον οποίο σχηματίζονται και προφέρονται τα νεοελληνικά: Αϊ-Γιώργης, Αϊ-Δημήτρης, ..., παπα-Μανόλης, παπα-Γιάννης, ..., μαστρο-Νικόλας, μαστρο-Κώστας, ..., κυρ-Γιώργος, κυρ-Αλέκος, ..., μπαρμπα-Γιώργος, μπαρμπα-Γιάννης, ..., που είναι ακριβώς *μία από τις δύο* περιπτώσεις που αναφέρει η γραμματική (π.χ. η σχολική γραμματική) ότι *χρησιμοποιείται ενωτικό*.

δ. Το σχόλιο για το «*ηλγράμμα*» (που βέβαια η δική μας πρόταση είναι με ενωτικό: *ηλ-γράμμα*) θα μπορούσε να έχει αντίλογο τα εξής: α) Εφόσον η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει ενσωματώσει και χρησιμοποιεί δάνεια ονόματα που λήγουν σε -λ (όπως Εμμανουήλ, Δανιήλ κ.ά.) δεν είναι απίθανο το συνταίριασμά του με το αρχικό λέξεων σύμπλεγμα *γρ-* (δηλαδή: *λ-γρ*) (π.χ. στη φράση: _στο Βιβλίο του προφήτη Δανιή*λ γρ*άφεται σχετικά με την πολιορκία της Ιερουσαλήμ από τον Ναβουχοδονόσορα..._) και β) Δεν είναι και πολύ ευφωνικότερο το τετραπλό σύμπλεγμα (*ρ-σ-τ-ρ*) στο συνηθέστατο λαϊκό «_κυρ-Στράτος_»...

Θα με ενδιάφερε, μετά το πέρας της «ηλ-συζήτησης / ηλεσυζήτησής» σας, να στείλετε ένα άρθρο για το Ορόγραμμα με τα συμπεράσματά σας.


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2008)

Νίκο Λίγγρη, την πρόταση των φίλων Γ. Χάρη και Γ. Κόκκινου την είχα υιοθετήσει αμέσως, τη βρίσκω ευφυέστατη και απλούστατη και το "ηλεμήνυμα" το χρησιμοποίησα και στο βιβλίο μου και το χρησιμοποιώ και σε κείμενά μου στο διαδίκτυο (είμαι υπεύθυνος για μερικές από τις ανευρέσεις του γουγλ). Το "ηλ" της Ελετούς που δίνει συμπλέγματα όπως "ηλ-μήνυμα", "ηλ-γράμμα" τη βρίσκω ακαλαίσθητη. Και εφόσον ο κ. ΚΒ έχει κι ο ίδιος δεχτεί ότι το μόνο μειονέκτημα του ηλε- είναι ότι προσθέτει (ενίοτε) μία επιπλέον συλλαβή, η πλάστιγγα γέρνει καθαρά υπέρ του ηλε- κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Απλώς, επειδή το ηλ- το έχουν εγκρίνει και υιοθετήσει δύο όργανα, θα είναι δύσκολο τα όργανα αυτά να παραδεχτούν ότι η απόδοσή τους δεν είναι εύστοχη.

Και άλλες πολλές λύσεις για την απόδοση νεολογισμών έχουν εγκριθεί και υιοθετηθεί από δύο και τρία όργανα αλλά δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς δεν χρησιμοποιούνται από κανέναν και αυτό θα έπρεπε (σκέφτομαι και λέω με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό) να προβληματίσει τα εν λόγω όργανα.


----------



## jmanveda (May 4, 2008)

Κάποτε υπήρχαν ‘τηλε-γραφήματα’, γιατί να μη λέμε τηλε-μήνυμα και τηλε-διεύθυνση; Γιατί αυτή η αιχμαλωσία στο e- ; Ναι, θα υπάρξουν αντιρρήσεις, π.χ. η τηλεόραση έχει "τηλε-αγορές" αλλά το τηλε- έχει καλό ήχο!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2008)

Φίλτατε Γιάννη,

Πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια, τότε που ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, είχα κι εγώ προτείνει δημόσια ότι, αν δεν θέλουμε να νεολογίσουμε, μπορούμε να βολευτούμε με το *τηλε-*. Η σκέψη μου βασιζόταν στο ότι το *e-* μπορεί να προέρχεται από το electronic αλλά αφορά κυρίως διαδικτυακές εφαρμογές. Το τηλε- καλύπτει αυτή τη διάσταση της απόστασης. Άλλωστε κάποιοι από τους e- όρους αποδίδονταν ήδη με το τηλε-: _τηλεμάθηση, τηλεμπόριο, τηλεργασία, τηλετραπεζική, τηλεδημοκρατία, τηλεδιοίκηση_ κ.ο.κ. Ακόμα κι αν κάποιοι από τους όρους συγκρούονταν με υφιστάμενους όρους που έχουν σχέση με το τηλέφωνο ή άλλου είδους απόσταση, θα μπορούσαμε να βολέψουμε τους καινούργιους με το _δικτυο-_ ή το _κυβερνο-_.

Ωστόσο, η επιστήμη της ορολογίας δεν επιτρέπει τέτοιους συμβιβασμούς και επίτρεψέ μου να μην μπω τώρα σε λεπτομέρειες, θα το κάνω όμως στο μέλλον.

Πάντως, δεν θα δίσταζα να προτείνω, σ’ ένα κείμενο που δεν έχει τους περιορισμούς της επιστήμης της ορολογίας, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το τηλε-. Κοίταξε, για παράδειγμα, πόσα _τηλε-_ έχει αυτό το κείμενο του Βήματος, δημοσιευμένο το 1999.

(Αναρωτιέμαι: μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο μας σε Ηλεξιλογία; ;) )


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2008)

*Η απάντησή μου στον Κώστα Βαλεοντή:*

Δέχομαι το σύνολο σχεδόν της επιχειρηματολογίας του φίλτατου Κώστα Βαλεοντή στο πλαίσιο που διατυπώνεται και εφαρμόζεται. Με τις εξής επισημάνσεις:

Η ΜΟΤΟ και τα άλλα ορολογικά όργανα καταλήγουν σε ορολογικές λύσεις που εφαρμόζονται σε επίσημα γραπτά κείμενα (π.χ. Πρότυπα) τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν «ερμητικά» — δηλαδή, είναι κείμενα που δεν απευθύνονται στον πολύ κόσμο, ενώ ταυτόχρονα, επειδή ακριβώς παραμένουν ερμητικά κλειστά και απροσπέλαστα στις αράχνες των μηχανών αναζήτησης, ακόμα και πολύ εύστοχοι νεολογισμοί δεν διαχέονται εύκολα προς τα κάτω.

Μπορεί έτσι να εξυπηρετούνται οι ανάγκες για τα πρότυπα και τους διαγωνισμούς σύμφωνα με το γνωστό ISO, αλλά δεν καλύπτονται οι ορολογικές ανάγκες της υπόλοιπης «αγοράς», που έτσι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις παίρνει το δικό της δρόμο. Αυτό είναι ένα γνωστό και γενικότερο πρόβλημα, που ίσως θα έπρεπε να συζητηθεί περισσότερο.

--------

Ειδικότερα εδώ, η επιλογή της λύσης *«ηλ. μήνυμα»* δίνει ικανοποιητική απάντηση στο πρόβλημα στο δεδομένο πλαίσιο. Δίνουμε μια φυσιολογική συντομογραφία που ικανοποιεί το μάτι και, στη συνέχεια, προφανώς διαβάζουμε «ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα» (φωναχτά ή σιωπηρά). Η βραχυγραφία αποκλείεται να επιβάλει τη «βραχυλογία», να αναγκάσει δηλαδή τον αναγνώστη να πει «ηλ». Θα ήταν παράλογο, κάτι σαν να ζητούσαμε να βλέπουν «ο βασιλιάς Γεώργιος Β΄» και να διαβάζουν «ο βασιλιάς Γεώργιος Βήτα» ή «Βου» — που γελάμε όταν το λένε έτσι, άρα ας μην ωθούμε τους αναγνώστες προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

Για να αναγκάσουμε τον αναγνώστη να διαβάσει «ηλ», πρέπει να γράψουμε «ηλ-μήνυμα», μία λέξη με ενωτικό.

Εδώ θα πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσουμε την παράγραφο (γ) της απάντησης του Κώστα Βαλεοντή. Είναι αποκαλυπτική επειδή βοηθάει να αντιληφθούμε ότι όσοι προτείνουν το ηλ- το βλέπουν σαν αντίστοιχο του «κυρ». Όπως «κυρ Στράτος», έτσι και «ηλ-στρατηγική» (e-Strategy). (Επιτρέψτε μου να επισημάνω εδώ ότι από τα προτακτικά το «κυρ» δεν ακολουθείται από ενωτικό επειδή είναι άκλιτο και μονοσύλλαβο. Θα αρκούσε άραγε «ηλ στρατηγική»;)

Είναι απαραίτητο να καταλάβουμε ότι το «ηλ» θα πρέπει να κριθεί μόνο στη φωνητική του εκδοχή, όχι στη γραπτή. Δεν είναι, λένε, κανονική σύνθεση για να αναζητούμε συνδετικό φωνήεν. Μας ζητούν να εξομοιωθεί με λαϊκές λέξεις που μπαίνουν σαν τίτλος μπροστά από ένα κύριο όνομα. Οπότε, συγχωρήστε με, αλλά, όταν το ακούω έτσι, εμένα το μυαλό δεν πάει στο ηλε(κτρονικό) αλλά στο Il postino και στο Il principe. Η «ηλ-κάρτα» έρχεται κατευθείαν από τη Ρώμη. (Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα στη δική μου πρόταση με τα _ηλεμπόριο_ ή _ηλέγγραφο_, τόσο που θα προτιμούσα ηλεεμπόριο, ηλεέγγραφο. Καλύτερα να ακούω τη χασμωδία του Νεεμία και της Βηθλεέμ παρά il emporio. Δείτε 1.850 τηλεεκπαίδευση και 2.800 τηλε-εκπαίδευση δίπλα στα 24.000 τηλεκπαίδευση, χωρίς καν να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα του [il].)

Δύσκολο, κύριε Βαλεοντή, πιστέψτε με. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει να φύγει το συνθετικό από τη γραπτή του μορφή και να βγει έξω στον κόσμο και να μείνει, μην περιμένετε να το κάνει υποδυόμενο το ιταλικό άρθρο. Οι Έλληνες που ξέρουν δέκα αγγλικούλια θα πουν αυτό το δυσπρόφερτο «σεξ σοπ», αλλά, μόλις παντρέψουν το «σεξ» με ελληνική λέξη, λένε «σεξοβόμβα». Παίρνουν το μονοσύλλαβο και το κάνουν αμέσως δισύλλαβο. Έτσι και ο μπαρόβιος, έτσι και το παρκόμετρο. Και, ας μην το ξεχνάμε, σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχει έτσι κι αλλιώς η έλξη του «τηλε-».

Αν η πρότασή σας περιορίζεται στην απόδοση του e- στο e-mail, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να επανεξεταστεί το θέμα του e- (θα ζούμε πολλά χρόνια μ’ αυτό).

--------

Για το ενωτικό έκανα μια βιαστική διατύπωση («Εμείς αποφεύγουμε τα ενωτικά στη σύνθεση») ελπίζοντας ότι θα γίνω κατανοητός. Η διατύπωση επιδίωκε περισσότερο τη σύγκριση με την αγγλική γλώσσα, όπου κάποτε το ενωτικό έδινε και έπαιρνε στις δικές τους σύνθετες λέξεις ενώ σήμερα είτε τις χωρίζουν με διάστημα είτε τις κάνουν μία λέξη. Ταυτόχρονα κατέθετα την αντίρρησή μου για την προσωρινή «βαζελίνη» (μου άρεσε και το υιοθετώ) του ενωτικού στο ηλε-μήνυμα, έχοντας απορρίψει το ηλ-.

Εμείς βάζουμε ενωτικό μετά από τα άτονα προτακτικά Αγια-, Αϊ-, γερο-, θεια-, κυρα-, μαστρο-, μπαρμπα-, παπα-. Συνήθως προσδιορίζουν κύρια ονόματα και στη γλώσσα μας δεν έχουμε το τρικ που επιχειρούν οι Εγγλέζοι, π.χ. με το eAdmissions αντί για το e-admissions), ώστε να γράφουμε παπαΔημήτρης. Ωστόσο, και σ’ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, μόλις γίνουν μόνιμα (ή επώνυμα) αυτά τα σύνθετα, χάνεται το ενωτικό και, στα κύρια, πάει στην αρχή το κεφαλαίο: Μαστροκώστα, Μπαρμπαγιάννης, Παπαδιαμάντης, γεροξούρας και παπατρέχας.

Πιο ταιριαστή για το ηλ(ε)- με ενωτικό είναι η περίπτωση που αναφέρει η Άννα Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό_: «Επίσης χρησιμοποιούμε το ενωτικό σε περιπτώσεις όπου αποφεύγεται η σύνθεση σε μία λέξη, κυρίως σε *πρόσφατα δημιουργημένους* ή *παροδικούς σχηματισμούς* όπου η σύνθεση θα εμπόδιζε την αναγνώριση των συνθετικών στοιχείων».

Σε σχέση με το παραπάνω είπα «γιατί να το βάλουμε σήμερα για να το βγάλουμε αύριο;».

--------

Προς το παρόν, για να επανέλθω στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ιμέιλ, θα βρούμε ελάχιστα ηλε- στο διαδίκτυο γιατί ο κόσμος προσπαθεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του με το «τηλε». Είναι πιθανό ή σκόπιμο να αλλάξει η τηλεμάθηση σε «ηλεμάθηση»; Το να αλλάξει σε «ηλ-μάθηση» το θεωρώ εντελώς απίθανο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2008)

> Οπότε, συγχωρήστε με, αλλά, όταν το ακούω έτσι, εμένα το μυαλό δεν πάει στο ηλε(κτρονικό) αλλά στο Il postino και στο Il principe.΄Η «ηλ-κάρτα» έρχεται κατευθείαν από τη Ρώμη.


Όπως το Ελ. Βενιζέλος (Ελ Βενιζέλος) που λέγεται πολλές φορές για (χιουμοριστική) συντομία, έρχεται κατευθείαν από το Μεξικό.


----------



## jmanveda (May 5, 2008)

OK. Ναι, είδα όλα τα τηλε- στο άρθρο. Καλή τύχη στην "επιστημονική" λύση!:)


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 5, 2008)

Εν πρώτοις, η γενική μου κρίση για το συζητούμενο θέμα: ο νεολογισμός _*ηλεμήνυμα *_είναι, από κάθε άποψη, επιτυχής, εύστοχος και καλοσχηματισμένος, όσο και αν δεν έχει ακόμη τη διάδοση που θα του άξιζε. Τα επιχειρήματα του αγαπητού Νίκου, που παρατίθενται ανωτέρω, είναι ισχυρά και εξηγούν κατάλληλα πού η συγκεκριμένη λύση πλεονεκτεί έναντι άλλων.

Υπάρχει ένα σημείο που παρατηρώ ότι εγείρει ερωτήματα και αμφιβολίες: η χρήση ή η παράλειψη του ενωτικού. Σε αυτό ας μου επιτραπεί, παρακαλώ, μια μικρή παρατήρηση, που ίσως διευρύνει τη σκέψη μας.

Αν θεωρήσουμε τον νεολογισμό _ηλεμήνυμα _όχι προϊόν απευθείας συνθέσεως, αλλά αποτέλεσμα λεξικής διασταυρώσεως [γερμ. Wortkreuzung, αγγλ. blending], αυτό θα καθιστούσε περιττή την παρουσία ενωτικού. Παραδείγματα: _φρουτοπία < φρού(το) + (ου)τοπία, μετροπόντικας < μετρό + (τυφλο)πόντικας_ (ιταλ. _metrotalpa_), γαλλ. _fantasmagorie < fantasm(a) + (allé)gorie_ κ.ά. Συνεπώς: _ηλε(κτρονικό) μήνυμα > ηλεμήνυμα._

Ας σημειωθεί ότι δεν πρόκειται για συμφυρμό [αγγλ. contamination], ο οποίος απαιτεί συγχώνευση δύο συνωνύμων (π.χ. αρχ. _θλίβω < θλ(ῶ) + (φλ)ίβω_), αλλά για μίξη δύο λέξεων εν παρατάξει [juxtaposition] ή έστω για μίξη φράσεως (_σύνθετο εκ συναρπαγής_, κατά τον όρο των γραμματικών). Τα προϊόντα αυτών των λεξικών διασταυρώσεων δεν χρειάζονται ενωτικό.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2008)

Κατ' αρχάς να δηλώσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τη συμφωνία μου με τους Νίκο Λίγγρη και Νίκο Σαραντάκο. Και να προσυπογράψω αυτό που είπε ο Ν.Λ. ότι "προτείνω να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _ηλε-_ όπως συνθέτουμε με το _τηλε-_". Η έλξη που αναπόφευκτα ασκεί το "τηλε-", το "γνώριμο" άκουσμα συναφών συνθέσεων με αυτό, φρονώ ότι θα οδηγήσουν τους ομιλητές να προτιμούν το "ηλε-" έναντι του "ηλ-".



Κώστας Βαλεοντής said:


> *Υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τρία όργανα* (δύο πρωτοβάθμια που *έχουν προτείνει* και ένα δευτεροβάθμιο που *έχει υιοθετήσει*) τα οποία *χρησιμοποιούν* ήδη τέτοιες «*ηλ-αποδόσεις*» σε επίσημα κείμενα (όπως π.χ. Πρότυπα). Τώρα, αν —«γκουγκλεύοντας»— δεν βρίσκει κανένας τη χρήση όρων σε κείμενα προτύπων (γιατί δεν τα έχουν ελεύθερα οι Οργανισμοί Τυποποίησης, επομένως και ο ΕΛΟΤ) δεν σημαίνει ότι οι όροι αυτοί δεν χρησιμοποιούνται...


Εργάστηκα επί σειρά ετών με Πρότυπα και προκηρύξεις διαγωνισμών, στελεχώνοντας πολλές θέσεις στην ιεραρχία της Διασφάλισης Ποιότητας στο χώρο όπου εργάστηκα. Εκείνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι η ορολογία δεν είναι σωστό να αντιμετωπίζεται από τους οργανισμούς τυποποίησης ως κάτι που αποτελεί αποκλειστικά δική τους υπόθεση, στεγανοποιημένη μέσα σε μια γυάλα χωρίς επαφή με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Χωρίς επ' ουδενί να διακυβευτεί η ακριβολογία που απαιτείται στο χώρο της ορολογίας, δεν μπορεί να αγνοείται επιδεικτικά και το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο των χρηστών των εν λόγω όρων. Μ' άλλα λόγια να αναφέρει η προκήρυξη τη λέξη ΧΨΩ, αλλά ο αρμόδιος χειριστής του θέματος και η επιτροπή να είναι αναγκασμένοι να γκουγκλεύουν τη λέξη αλλιώς, ώστε να είναι βέβαιοι ότι θα έχουν τα ευρήματα που χρειάζονται.




Κώστας Βαλεοντής said:


> Και το μεν *«ηλ.μήνυμα»* δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λέξη (με τελεία ανάμεσα στα γράμματά της), ενώ το *«ηλ. μήνυμα»* έχει απλώς συντομογραφημένο το «ηλεκτρονικό» και διαβάζεται με την πλήρη μορφή του: «ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα»... Και τα δύο, όμως, δίνουν ένα προβάδισμα στο ηλ- έναντι του ηλε-.


Διότι, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, ο κανόνας υπαγορεύει να μη συντομογραφούμε "*ηλε. μήνυμα". Άρα εδώ η σύγκριση δεν είναι μεταξύ ομοειδών (επομένως και συγκρίσιμων) πραγμάτων. ;)




Κώστας Βαλεοντής said:


> Εδώ δεν πρόκειται για κανονική σύνθεση, όπου «κολλάμε» τα συνθετικά βάζοντας —ή και μη βάζοντας καθόλου συνδετικό φωνήεν. Η «σύνθεση» αυτή αντιστοιχεί μάλλον στην προσθήκη ενός *άτονου μέρους μιας λέξης *μπροστά από μία ολόκληρη λέξη.


Μα αυτό ακριβώς λέμε κι εμείς εδώ τόση ώρα - γιατί _ειδικά και μόνο το "ηλε-"_ να μην αποτελεί κανονική σύνθεση;! Από πού κι ως πού το "ηλε-" είναι ανάλογο του "μπάρμπα-" κι όχι των "ηλεκτρ(ο/ό)-", "θερμ(ο/ό)-" και των τόσων άλλων ομοίων τους περιλαμβάνει η επιστημονική ορολογία — όπου προστίθεται όντως ένα άτονο μέρος μίας λέξης μπροστά από μία ολόκληρη λέξη;




Κώστας Βαλεοντής said:


> α) Εφόσον η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει ενσωματώσει και χρησιμοποιεί δάνεια ονόματα που λήγουν σε -λ (όπως Εμμανουήλ, Δανιήλ κ.ά.) δεν είναι απίθανο το συνταίριασμά του με το αρχικό λέξεων σύμπλεγμα *γρ-* (δηλαδή: *λ-γρ*) (π.χ. στη φράση: _στο Βιβλίο του προφήτη Δανιή*λ γρ*άφεται σχετικά με την πολιορκία της Ιερουσαλήμ από τον Ναβουχοδονόσορα..._) και β) Δεν είναι και πολύ ευφωνικότερο το τετραπλό σύμπλεγμα (*ρ-σ-τ-ρ*) στο συνηθέστατο λαϊκό «_κυρ-Στράτος_»...


α) Το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο ενός λαού είναι αυτό που είναι, όπως κι οι άγραφοι νόμοι. Το να καταφεύγουμε σε ύπαρξη γειτνιάσεων φθόγγων που ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές λέξεις, για να το υπερκεράσουμε όταν συνθέτουμε νέες, είναι σα να λέμε ότι η γειτόνισσά μου κι εγώ έχουμε συμβατές προσωπικότητες και καλά θα κάνουμε να σκεφτούμε το γάμο ( τον ποιον;!). :)
β) Βρε μανία με το "κυρ"! Ας καταφεύγατε τουλάχιστο στο τετραπλό σύμπλεγμα (κ-σ-τ-ρ) της "εκστρατείας"! 



nickel said:


> Πιο ταιριαστή για το ηλ(ε)- με ενωτικό είναι η περίπτωση που αναφέρει η Άννα Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό_: «Επίσης χρησιμοποιούμε το ενωτικό σε περιπτώσεις όπου αποφεύγεται η σύνθεση σε μία λέξη, κυρίως σε *πρόσφατα δημιουργημένους* ή *παροδικούς σχηματισμούς* όπου η σύνθεση θα εμπόδιζε την αναγνώριση των συνθετικών στοιχείων». Σε σχέση με το παραπάνω είπα «γιατί να το βάλουμε σήμερα για να το βγάλουμε αύριο;».


Αυτό είναι κι ένα δικό μου βάσανο. Προτιμώ συνήθως τη χρήση του ενωτικού όπως λέει η Ιορδανίδου. Ένα πρόβλημά μου είναι πότε να πάψω να το βάζω πια σε μια λέξη. Συνήθως αργώ χαρακτηριστικά... 



nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, για να επανέλθω στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ιμέιλ, θα βρούμε ελάχιστα ηλε- στο διαδίκτυο γιατί ο κόσμος προσπαθεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του με το «τηλε».


Για το ιμέιλ το 'πα και σε άλλο νήμα - ο κόσμος προτιμά πολύ περισσότερο να λέει και να γράφει "μέιλ" (σκέτο).


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2008)

Dr Moshe said:


> Αν θεωρήσουμε τον νεολογισμό _ηλεμήνυμα _όχι προϊόν απευθείας συνθέσεως, αλλά αποτέλεσμα λεξικής διασταυρώσεως [γερμ. Wortkreuzung, αγγλ. blending], αυτό θα καθιστούσε περιττή την παρουσία ενωτικού. Παραδείγματα: _φρουτοπία < φρού(το) + (ου)τοπία, μετροπόντικας < μετρό + (τυφλο)πόντικας_ (ιταλ. _metrotalpa_), γαλλ. _fantasmagorie < fantasm(a) + (allé)gorie_ κ.ά. Συνεπώς: _ηλε(κτρονικό) μήνυμα > ηλεμήνυμα._


Μία απορία, φίλτατε Dr Moshe: Δεν θα πρέπει, για να έχουμε μία γνήσια περίπτωση λεξικής διασταυρώσεως, να απωλέσει η δεύτερη λέξη ένα τουλάχιστο από τα αρχικά της γράμματα (κοινό χαρακτηριστικό σε όλα τα παραδείγματα που παραθέσατε, όπως επίσης και στα _motel=__motor_+_hotel_, brunch=_breakfast_+_lunch,_ guesstimate=_guess_+_estimate κ_λπ); Επομένως θα έπρεπε να μιλάμε τότε για "ηλένυμα" ή "ηλήνυμα";


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 6, 2008)

Αγαπητέ μου, αποφεύγω να ξαναγράφω, επειδή δεν επιδιώκω καθόλου την τελευταία λέξη στα συζητούμενα θέματα. Επιτρέψτε μου μόνο να απαντήσω συντομότατα στην εύλογη απορία σας, που πολύ σωστά διατυπώσατε, μήπως φανεί χρήσιμη και σε άλλους αναγνώστες.

Η αποκοπή τής αρχικής συλλαβής τού β΄ συνθετικού, αν και πιο συνηθισμένη, δεν αποτελεί αναγκαία συνθήκη για να προκύψει συγχώνευση. Παραδείγματα: αρχ. _γαῖα_, πιθ. < _γ(ῆ) + αἶα _«έδαφος», _μεταφυσικός _< φρ. _Μετὰ (τὰ) Φυσικά _(έργο τού Αριστοτέλη), γαλλ. _Nescafé < Nes(tlé)_ (εμπορικό σήμα) + _café_, _σαλαμάστρα _< παλ. ιταλ. _salmastra < sa(go)la _«σχοινί» + _ma(i)stra _«μεγάλο πανί» κ.ά.

Υπάρχουν διάφορες μορφές λεξικής διασταύρωσης, των οποίων οι όροι δεν είναι του παρόντος να συζητηθούν. Βέβαιο είναι ότι ο νεολογισμός _ηλεμήνυμα_, αν θεωρηθεί συγχώνευση εν παρατάξει, δεν απαιτεί ενωτικό.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2008)

Εμείς ευχαριστούμε, Dr Moshe!






Α, και να μην ξεχάσω να συναριθμηθώ κι εγώ με αυτούς που τους αρέσει το "ηλεμήνυμα". :)


----------



## Katalexi (May 7, 2008)

Αν έχετε αντιγράψει με κάθε ακρίβεια την επιστολή του κυρίου Βαλεοντή, η αγάπη για το ενωτικό δεν περιορίζεται στο ηλ- (όπου θα το θεωρούσα κι εγώ δικαιολογημένο) ή στον κυρ-Στράτο (όπου είναι περιττό), αλλά τη βλέπω επίσης να επαναλαμβάνεται με έμφαση στα "11-μελές", "5-μελές", "12-μελές". Είναι, δεν είναι, σαν να γράφαμε: 20-ός αιώνας, 100-ετής πόλεμος ή και πολυ-μελής οικογένεια;


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

Για τα άχρηστα ενωτικά, εδώ.


Και με την ευκαιρία: Yes!


----------



## userX (Apr 10, 2009)

Προσθέστε στα πρώτα και το *ηλεέγκλημα* για το ηλεκτρονικό έγκλημα ή κυβερνοέγκλημα. 
Στα αγγλικά: e-crime, electronic crime, computer crime, cybercrime.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Και ηλετάξη για το e-class (που το βλέπω σε αρκετές σελίδες ως η-τάξη και κάπως μου κάθεται).


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Το «ηλέ-» κατ' αναλογίαν προς το «τηλε-» το είχα σκεφτεί πριν χρόνια πολλά… Αλλά δεν το εισηγήθηκα πουθενά, το φύλαξα για τον εαυτό μου, γιατί σε κανέναν δεν άρεσε ιδιαίτερα… Κλαψ! Πάλι ο Βαλεοντής θα πάρει την δόξαν όλην…


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Το καλό-κακό (ή κακό-καλό )με τις ιδέες είναι ότι είναι non-proprietary, non-rivaled, non-excludable και non-congestible public good. :)


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Να φτιάξουμε σύλλογο για τη διάδοση του *ηλέ*. Και να το γράφουμε έτσι, χωρίς την παύλα. Η δόξα ανήκει στον Γιάννη Χάρη. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ είναι ακόμα κολλημένη στο *ηλ–*, το οποίο μόνο γράφεται, γιατί είναι γελοίο να εκφέρεται έτσι.

Φαντασίωση: να δω _ηλελήψη_ και _ηλαποστολή_ / _ηλεαποστολή_ για τα _download_ και _upload_. Γιατί να τα βαρύνουμε; Επειδή τα _download_ / _upload_ καταλαβαίνουμε αμέσως ότι αναφέρονται σε ηλεκτρονική λήψη και αποστολή, ενώ δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τα σκέτα _λήψη_ και _αποστολή_ της ελληνικής.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Κρίμας… Κι ήθελα να το κάνω registered trademark…


----------



## sarant (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να φτιάξουμε σύλλογο για τη διάδοση του *ηλέ*. Και να το γράφουμε έτσι, χωρίς την παύλα. Η δόξα ανήκει στον Γιάννη Χάρη. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ είναι ακόμα κολλημένη στο *ηλ–*, το οποίο μόνο γράφεται, γιατί είναι γελοίο να εκφέρεται έτσι.
> 
> Φαντασίωση: να δω _ηλελήψη_ και _ηλαποστολή_ / _ηλεαποστολή_ για τα _download_ και _upload_. Γιατί να τα βαρύνουμε; Επειδή τα _download_ / _upload_ καταλαβαίνουμε αμέσως ότι αναφέρονται σε ηλεκτρονική λήψη και αποστολή, ενώ δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τα σκέτα _λήψη_ και _αποστολή_ της ελληνικής.



Ηλελήψη, ηλαποστολή, εξαιρετικά, και το αιτιολογικό τους άριστο!

Πράγματι, η δόξα ανήκει στον ΓΧάρη, αν και ο ίδιος δεν νοιάστηκε πολύ για τη σταδιοδρομία του παιδιού του.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Και γιατί ακριβώς είναι εξαιρετικά; Το «ηλελήψη» ειδικά σαν νηπιακή λέξη ακούγεται.


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2009)

Μα, αγαπητέ, κι εγώ κι εσείς τη γνώμη μας εκφράζουμε -όπως εγώ τα βρήκα εξαιρετικά (υπό τον αυτονόητο όρο ότι θα έχει ήδη εδραιωθεί στη συνείδηση των χρηστών το πρόθεμα ηλε- όπως π.χ. έχει καθιερωθεί το τηλε-), έτσι και σε σας φαίνονται μωρουδίστικα.


----------



## Farofylakas (May 20, 2009)

Η ψήφος μου κι εμένα στο _ηλε-_ Κολλάει εύκολα παντού και μάλιστα δίχως ούχου (την παύλα).

Στην πληροφορική μπορείς να διακρίνεις ορισμένες οικογένειες λέξεων κατά το α΄ συνθετικό τους όπως είναι π.χ. οι λέξεις *web-* (_webbrowser, website, webmaster_ κτλ.) ή οι λέξεις *e-* στις οποίες αναφέρεστε εδώ πέρα. 

Το _ιστ(ο)-_ έχει καθιερωθεί για τις _web-_ λέξεις και σε περιπτώσεις σαν αυτήν του _webbrowser _που δυστυχώς έχει αποδοθεί με μια αποτρόπαια ποικιλία: _φυλλομετρητής, περιηγητής, πλοηγός_ κτλ. θα υποθέσω πως το _ιστο-_ στις ελληνικές λέξεις υπονοείται όπως ακριβώς και στα αγγλικά συνήθως λέμε απλά _browser_.

Στα _e-_ δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί αντίστοιχη λύση. Το _ηλ(ε)-_ τού Γιάννη Χάρη λοιπόν λύνει τα χέρια και αντί να το φιλοσοφούμε και πάλι επ’ αορίστω πιστεύω πως είναι πια καιρός να το υιοθετήσουμε. Στο φόρουμ που διαχειρίζομαι, η Λέσχη του Βιβλίου, έχω ενσωματώσει στο λογισμικό κανονικά τις λέξεις _ηλεταχυδρομείο_, _ηλεδιεύθυνση _και _ηλεμήνυμα _σημειώνοντας όμως πάντα δίπλα (γι’ αρχή) την λέξη _email _εντός παρενθέσεως.

Από μικρός ακούω να μιλάν για την _πλαστική δύναμη τής γλώσσας_. Τώρα που ήρθε ο καιρός να αναδειχτεί αυτός ο μηχανισμός, πραγματικά δεν είδα κάτι που να με εντυπωσιάζει. 

Έτσι κατάλαβα πως η πλαστική δύναμη τής γλώσσας εξαρτάται τελικά κυρίως από τους ομιλητές της και διαπιστώνω πως οι ομιλητές πιαστήκαμε πολύ ντεφορμέ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Παρότι με ενοχλεί η χρήση του *e-* με την αρχική σημασία τού «ηλεκτρονικός» χωρίς τη σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο, πιστεύω ότι και το *e-waste*, τα ηλεκτρονικά απόβλητα, θα τα πούμε *ηλεαπόβλητα*.

Από το σάιτ του λεξικού Macmillan:

By 2012, all television transmissions in the UK will have switched from analogue to digital, rendering TVs only capable of receiving an analogue signal totally redundant. It's a disturbing prospect – the potential for hundreds of thousands of 'dead' televisions being abruptly disposed of and thereby creating a massive explosion in the growing problem of e-waste.

The term e-waste, sometimes also occurring as expanded form electronic waste, refers to all electronic devices, surplus, broken or obsolete, which have been discarded by their original owners. According to estimates by the UN, the world produces up to 50 million tonnes of e-waste per year. The decreasing cost of electronic goods has only compounded the problem.
[...]
The term e-waste as an abbreviation for electronic waste takes inspiration from the use of the e- prefix as in e-mail, e-commerce, e-learning, etc. It differs from these examples however in that the e- prefix relates to electronic in its basic sense ('using electricity and electrical parts'), as opposed to denoting the idea expressed in the Macmillan Online Dictionary as 'on or using the Internet'.​


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2009)

Από το ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:

AN E-WORD TOO FAR? Trendy words beginning in "e-" for "electronic" (frequently meaning electronic communications) have been created in increasing numbers over the past 15 years. Recent examples include *"e-pharmacy"* (an online retailer of medication), *"e-forensics"* (the study of electronic communications to defeat crime), *"e-petition"* (an online petition, in particular one posted to the Web site of Number 10 Downing Street), *"e-tailer"* (an online retailer) and even *"e-fridge"* (an Internet-linked device that will re-order items when they run out). One that seems odder than most is the adjective *e-bandoned* that I came across a few days ago, which describes those members of a community who have no computer and no online access — either because they can't afford them or because they are older and feel unable to learn how to use them. The term first appeared in the UK in October 2007.​
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να σπεύσουμε να δώσουμε ελληνικά αντίστοιχα· εδώ, εκτός από το _ηλεμήνυμα_, άντε και το _ηλεβιβλίο_, ελάχιστη διάδοση έχουν τα υπόλοιπα (και δεν φταίει η ΕΛΕΤΟ που, πάντα μακριά νυχτωμένη, πιστεύει ότι θα πείσει να λέμε *_ηλμήνυμα_ ή *_ηλβιβλίο_). Το _ηλεφαρμακείο_ είναι εύκολο και προφανές, αλλά το _forensics_ θα πρέπει να βρει τη δική του επικρατέστερη απόδοση πριν κολλήσουμε στο _e-forensics_. Με ενοχλεί όταν, αντί να προσθέτουν ένα _e-_, αφαιρούν κάτι από την αρχή, όπως στο _retailer_, που έμεινε _e-tailer_, ή στο _abandoned_, που κατάντησε _e-bandoned_. Ως προς το τελευταίο, δεν έχουν την άνεση που έχουμε εμείς με τα _ηλ-_ και _ηλε-_, δεν έχουν την ευχέρεια να πουν _*el-abandoned_, και για να αποφύγουν τη χασμωδία του _e-abandoned_ σοφίζονται τερατάκια. (Αλλά και κάποιοι από εμάς που είχαμε την πολυτέλεια του _ηλ-_ και _ηλε-_, πάλι τερατάκια θελήσαμε να φτιάξουμε.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2010)

Πώς μας ξέφυγε το e-PASS; Μας ξέφυγε επειδή δεν είναι διαδικτυακό (το e- είναι η πούρα αναφορά στο «ηλεκτρονικό») και μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι περισσότερο εμπορική επωνυμία παρά λέξη του λεξικού (ναι, θα μου πείτε, έτσι ήταν κάποτε η χούβερ και το μπικ). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν το ξέχασε η Ακαδημία και, αν ισχύει η φωτογραφία, τότε το e-pass είναι «τηλεδιόδια». Βέβαια, _τηλεδιόδια_ είναι η λέξη για το _electronic tolling_, _electronic toll collection_ (_system_), τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιεί διάφορα είδη «πάσου». Περισσότερα για τον πομποδέκτη, εδώ ή εδώ. (Και όχι *_ηλ-πάσο_ ή *_ελ-πάσο_, παρακαλώ.)


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2010)

*e-tablette = ηλεπινακίδιο ;*

E-tablette ονομάζουν τα μέσα το καινούργιο μαραφέτι (i-pad) που παρουσίασε ο Στηβ Τζομπς της Απλ. Κάτι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος από κινητό τηλέφωνο και μικρότερο από νέτμπουκ. 
Να το πούμε ηλεπινακίδα, ηλεπινακίδιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2010)

Συζήτηση για το tablet στο PC κλπ εδώ (και στα αμέσως επόμενά του).

@Earion: Παράκληση να μην επισημαίνεις με αυτό το σκούρο κόκκινο-καφέ χρώμα που διάλεξες εδώ, επειδή είναι το προεπιλεγμένο στο φόρουμ για υπερσυνδέσεις. Περισσότερα για τα χρώματα του φόρουμ εδώ.
Ευχαριστούμε


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Ορίστε! Μας προέκυψε και *ηλεγατάκι*!


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Και να το (από σχόλιο του επισκέπτη Dralion στο 40κειο):





 
Αν με ξυπνούσε έτσι, θα το 'πνιγα χωρίς πολλά-πολλά ηλέ, μέχρι να πεις ηλέ, με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο, όχι με ηλεπνίξιμο.


----------



## meidei (Dec 4, 2010)

Ενώ το ηλεμήνυμα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το συνηθίσω, τα υπόλοιπα λίγο πολύ μπορώ να το φανταστώ. Τις προάλλες μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα ένα "ηλεβιβλιοπωλείο" για παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

meidei said:


> Ενώ το ηλεμήνυμα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το συνηθίσω...


Μα κι εγώ που το έχω υποστηρίξει τόσο πολύ, γράφω απ' όλα, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Στη φαρέτρα μου έχω τα παρακάτω: _e-mail, email, ιμέιλ, ιμέλι, ηλεμήνυμα, ηλεταχυδρομείο, ηλεδιεύθυνση, ηλ. μήνυμα, ηλ. ταχυδρομείο, διεύθυνση ηλ. ταχυδρομείου_ (και τα ολόγραφα των προηγουμένων). Ίσως και κάποιο που ξεχνάω. Δεν μαγαρίζω ωστόσο τη φαρέτρα μου με: _ημέιλ_ (έτσι το γράφουν όσοι με συνέπεια αρνούνται να κάνουν το _τραίνο_ _τρένο_) και _ηλ-μήνυμα_ (που είναι το _ηλ. μήνυμα_ μεταμφιεσμένο σε γλωσσοδέτη).


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2010)

e-coupons|ηλεκουπόνια 
Η κρίση φέρνει στη... μόδα τα e-κουπόνια εξηγεί η _Καθημερινή _(20-12-09).


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2010)

Εν τω μεταξύ, στο σάιτ του ΕΚΕΒΙ ebooks.ekebi.gr πάνε σύννεφο τα e-book, τα e-reader, τα e-ink reader.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Δείτε λίγο και το Γλωσσάρι του παραπάνω ιστοτόπου:

e-book ψηφιακό βιβλίο
e-ink ηλεκτρονικό μελάνι
e-paper ηλεκτρονικό χαρτί
e-pub e-pub (sic)
Google ebooks Google ebooks (sic)
e-reader συσκευή ψηφιακής ανάγνωσης (ηλεκτρονικός αναγνώστης)


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

Το ηλεκτρονικό μελάνι μου φαίνεται αντίφαση και σύντομη αναζήτηση στο ιντερνέτιο με πληροφορεί ότι πρόκειται για εμπορική ονομασία, μάρκα, φίρμα, ΤΜ, που χρησιμοποιείται στην τεχνολογία οτυ ηλεκτρονικού χαρτιού. Δηλαδή λογικά δε μεταφράζεται.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Εγώ βασικά είμαι υπέρ του ηλε-, οπότε εδώ υπέρ του ηλεμελανιού. Αλλά όσον αφορά αυτό που λες, ότι είναι εμπορικό σήμα, ας δεχτώ ότι είναι. Γιατί δεν μεταφράζεται;


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

H Apple είναι επίσης εμπορικό σημα, δεν τη λέμε Μήλο ΑΕ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> H Apple είναι επίσης εμπορικό σήμα, δεν τη λέμε Μήλο ΑΕ.


Το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα μού αρέσει περισσότερο με τη... Microsoft.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2011)

Εμείς όχι, αλλά οι Κινέζοι, ας πούμε, τη λένε 苹果公司, Píng​guǒ​ Gōng​sī​ = Apple Inc. = Μήλο ΑΕ. Και τη Μάικροσοφτ, οι Κινέζοι τη λένε 微软, Wēi​ruǎn​ = Μικρομάλακη. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μη μεταφράζεται ένα εμπορικό σήμα, δεν υπάρχει κανένας νόμος.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μα κι εγώ που το έχω υποστηρίξει τόσο πολύ, γράφω απ' όλα, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Στη φαρέτρα μου έχω τα παρακάτω: _e-mail, email, ιμέιλ, ιμέλι, ηλεμήνυμα, ηλεταχυδρομείο, ηλεδιεύθυνση, ηλ. μήνυμα, ηλ. ταχυδρομείο, διεύθυνση ηλ. ταχυδρομείου_ (και τα ολόγραφα των προηγουμένων). Ίσως και κάποιο που ξεχνάω. Δεν μαγαρίζω ωστόσο τη φαρέτρα μου με: _ημέιλ_ (έτσι το γράφουν όσοι με συνέπεια αρνούνται να κάνουν το _τραίνο_ _τρένο_) και _ηλ-μήνυμα_ (που είναι το _ηλ. μήνυμα_ μεταμφιεσμένο σε γλωσσοδέτη).


Για το _email_ παρατήρησε, σε παρακαλώ, το ότι είναι κάπου δυόμισι φορές συχνότερο το _μέιλ_ από το _ιμέιλ_· σ' το 'πα κι αλλού (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=1956#post1956 — αν και μια παλιότερη σχετική αναφορά πέρασε κάτω απ' το ραντάρ μου), σ' το 'πα κι εδώ:


Zazula said:


> Για το ιμέιλ το 'πα και σε άλλο νήμα - ο κόσμος προτιμά πολύ περισσότερο να λέει και να γράφει "μέιλ" (σκέτο).


Με βλέπεις να επιμένω για έναν απλούστατο λόγο: Στην ελληνική γλώσσα το (σκέτο) _μέιλ_ δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ πριν από την εποχή τού ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου (για να δηλώσει, λογουχάρη, το συμβατικό ταχυδρομείο). Όταν κάποιος λέει _μέιλ_ εννοεί το _email_, χωρίς αμφιβολία, και η έξτρα συλλαβή στην αρχή είναι περιττή για τους περισσότερους ομιλητές.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2011)

Costas said:


> Εμείς όχι, αλλά οι Κινέζοι, ας πούμε, τη λένε 苹果公司, Píng​guǒ​ Gōng​sī​ = Apple Inc. = Μήλο ΑΕ. Και τη Μάικροσοφτ, οι Κινέζοι τη λένε 微软, Wēi​ruǎn​ = Μικρομάλακη. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μη μεταφράζεται ένα εμπορικό σήμα, δεν υπάρχει κανένας νόμος.


Μικρή παρένθεση και θα ανοίξω άλλο νήμα: όταν μιλάμε για πολυεθνικές, είναι καλό να μη μεταφράζονται οι επωνυμίες τους (@SBE: Apple Inc. = επωνυμία, Apple + μηλαράκι = trademark = εμπορικό σήμα), για τον εξής λόγο:
Ας πούμε ότι η Apple, Inc., έχει θυγατρική στην Ελλάδα με την επωνυμία Apple AE, ελληνιστί Μήλο ΑΕ. Αν μεταφράσουμε τη μητρική, αν έστω γράψουμε Apple, Α.Ε., αντί για Apple, Inc., υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να υπάρξει μπέρδεμα ως προς το ποια εταιρεία είναι ποια. Σιγά το κακό, θα μου πείτε. Αν, ωστόσο, το μπλέξιμο γίνει σε μετάφραση εγγράφων που κατατίθενται σε εφορίες, καταλαβαίνετε...

Η μόνη εξαίρεση είναι το να έχει επιλέξει η ίδια η εταιρεία ότι όταν κάνει συναλλαγές με την Ελλάδα θα λέγεται Μήλο ΑΕ. Αυτό προϋποθέτει ωστόσο ότι: α) δεν υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία που να ονομάζεται Μήλο ΕΠΕ, ή Μήλο ΟΕ κτλ, ότι β) δεν υπάρχει ομώνυμη θυγατρική της που να δραστηριοποιείται στην Ελλάδα, και ότι γ) το «Μήλο» δεν χρησιμοποιείται από κάποια άλλη εταιρεία ως διακριτικό σήμα ή με άλλο τρόπο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ζαζ, η παράλειψη του _μέιλ_ δεν ήταν σνομπάρισμα (γι' αυτό άλλωστε και το disclaimer «Ίσως και κάποιο που ξεχνάω»). Σημειωτέον ότι το _μέλι_ είναι και κακή παραφθορά τού _μέιλ_ — και πολύ πιο σπάνιο. Το σνομπάρισμα θα ήταν να έβαζα το _μέιλ_ στην παρέα με το _ημέιλ_ και το _ηλ-μήνυμα_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Η μόνη εξαίρεση είναι το να έχει επιλέξει η ίδια η εταιρεία ότι όταν κάνει συναλλαγές με την Ελλάδα θα λέγεται Μήλο ΑΕ. Αυτό προϋποθέτει ωστόσο ότι: α) δεν υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία που να ονομάζεται Μήλο ΕΠΕ, ή Μήλο ΟΕ κτλ, ότι β) δεν υπάρχει ομώνυμη θυγατρική της που να δραστηριοποιείται στην Ελλάδα, και ότι γ) το «Μήλο» δεν χρησιμοποιείται από κάποια άλλη εταιρεία ως διακριτικό σήμα ή με άλλο τρόπο.


Σχώρα με για τη μικρή παρέμβαση, αλλά:
1. Μήλο ΟΕ ή Μήλο ΕΕ δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ως επωνυμία (άρθρο 21 ΕΝ), αλλά μόνον ως διακριτικός τίτλος. Αλλά διακριτικός τίτλος «Μήλο» μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και από φυσικό πρόσωπο που διατηρεί ατομική επιχείρηση — αρκεί (με βάση τη νομολογία), το νομικό ή το φυσικό αυτό πρόσωπο να εμπορεύεται οτιδήποτε άλλο *εκτός* από μήλα.
2. Η ύπαρξη εταιρείας με επωνυμία Μήλο ΕΠΕ δεν είναι απαγορευτική για τη σύσταση εταιρείας με επωνυμία Μήλο ΑΕ (και αντίστροφα). Βέβαια, στην πράξη σχεδόν ποτέ δεν γίνονται δεκτές επωνυμίες που δεν είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες στον τίτλο τους (π.χ. με το να δηλώνεται το αντικείμενό τους κλπ), έτσι ώστε να αμβλύνεται ο κίνδυνος σύγχυσης μεταξύ επωνυμιών και να μην καπαρώνεται εντελώς μια επωνυμία αμέσως μόλις χρησιμοποιήσει τη βασική λέξη (λ.χ. Ερμής ή, εδώ, Μήλο) η πρώτη εταιρεία που θα τη σκεφτεί (λόγω του δικαιώματος προτεραιότητας και προστασίας τής επωνυμίας που αναγνωρίζει ο Νόμος). Έτσι μπορούμε να έχουμε π.χ. «Μήλο Ανώνυμη Βιομηχανική & Εμπορική Εταιρεία Ηλεκτρονικών Συστημάτων», «Μήλο Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Κατασκευής Ηλεκτρονικών Υπολογιστών» και «Μήλο Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Υποδομής & Υπηρεσιών Διαδικτύου» καταχωρημένες στο *ίδιο* Επιμελητήριο.
3. Ο έλεγχος της επωνυμίας γίνεται σε επίπεδο *οικείου* Επιμελητηρίου (Ν. 1089/1980, Ν. 2081/1992), οπότε ίσως υπάρχει περίπτωση να υφίσταται η ίδια επωνυμία ή διακριτικός τίτλος σε άλλο Επιμελητήριο της χώρας.
4. Περισσότερα περί επωνυμίας εδώ: http://innovation.duth.gr/duthvrc/elearn/docs/IPSec6.pdf.
5. Όσον δε αφορά το εμπορικό σήμα Μήλο, μπορεί να υπάρχει σε άλλη κλάση (βλ. σχετικά εδώ: http://www.gge.gr/4/organ.asp?191) ή να απεικονίζεται (για λογαριασμό άλλης εταιρείας, μη συνδεδεμένης με την περί ης ο λόγος) με τρόπο τέτοιο που να μην προκαλείται σύγχυση.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2011)

Η μόνη μου ένσταση στα παραπάνω (θα μας μεταφέρω, άι πρόμις!) είναι η εξής: συνήθως, εταιρείες αυτού του μεγέθους προβαίνουν σε σχετική έρευνα και απαγόρευση μελλοντικής χρήσης διακριτικού τίτλου ίδιου ή παρόμοιου με τον δικό τους από άλλες εντός ολόκληρης της επικράτειας στην οποία σκοπεύουν να δραστηριοποιηθούν (βλέπε Ελλάδα), εκτός και αν αυτές εμπίπτουν στην παράγραφο 5. που αναφέρεις. Για να γυρίσουμε στα μεταφραστικά, η παρατήρησή μου αφορά τη μετάφραση των επωνυμιών (και διακριτικών τίτλων), που κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν πρέπει να γίνεται, διότι δημιουργεί τον κίνδυνο σύγχυσης, *ιδίως* εάν υπάρχει ήδη ελληνική εταιρεία με ίδια ή παρόμοια επωνυμία (ή διακριτικό τίτλο).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

Μα, και προληπτικά να μην το έχουν κάνει, κάλλιστα μπορούν (και όντως έτσι γίνεται· βλ. υπόθεση Exxon εναντίον Axxon στον 1ο σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσα πριν) να το πράξουν κατασταλτικά εκ των υστέρων. Ήδη πάντως υπάρχει Apple Hellas (http://www.wewantapplegreece.com/index.php/site/comments/applehellascom/), άσχετη με τη γνωστή Apple. Αλλά θα 'θελα να είχαμε Μήλο στην Ελλάδα (η Apple δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι και σήμερα μέσω αποκλειστικού αντιπροσώπου), για να 'χει υποκατάστημα στη Μήλο: Μήλο Μήλου — μύλος!


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Πρώτη δουλειά, να αντιγράψω την είδηση:



sarant said:


> *ηλεδιακυβέρνηση και με τη βούλα*
> 
> Το πρόθεμα ηλε-, έστω και με παύλα, έκανε την είσοδό του στην ορολογία της ΕΕ:
> Ψηφιακό Θεματολόγιο: το σχέδιο δράσης για την ηλε-διακυβέρνηση θα διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες σε όλη την ΕΕ
> ...




Δεύτερη δουλειά, να μικρύνουμε άλλο ένα μακρινάρι:

*e-book reader, e-reader*

ηλεκτρονικός αναγνώστης
*ηλεαναγνώστης* (του ηλεαναγνώστη, οι ηλεαναγνώστες)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> η περίφημη πρόταση για το *ηλε-* δεν φαίνεται να έχει αποδώσει ακόμα: 32 _ηλεμηνύματα_ όλα κι όλα ήταν η πενιχρή γκουγκλική συγκομιδή.


Σχεδόν 3 χρόνια μετά, το ηλεμήνυμα δίνει 2910 αποτελέσματα, τα ηλεμηνύματα 6930, του ηλεμηνύματος 1250, των ηλεμηνυμάτων 2570.
Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ όλο και περισσότερο, γιατί βαριέμαι να πατάω τρεις φορές ALT + SHIFT (δύο για->ισπανικό->αγγλικό και μετά άλλη μια για->ελληνικό). Στην αρχή με ξένιζε, αλλά είναι ευνόητο και πρακτικό, και το έχω συνηθίσει πια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2011)

Τα e-κουπόνια που αναφέρθηκαν μου θύμισαν ένα παιδικό αστειάκι που θυμάται η (ετών 80 πλέον) μαμά μου. Ζητάς από τον συνομιλητή σου να επαναλαμβάνει κάθε λέξη που του λες, βάζοντας όμως μπροστά το ε. Ξεκινάμε:
-Πατάτα.
-Επατάτα.
-Τραπέζι.
-Ετραπέζι.
-Πόρτα.
-Επόρτα.
-Κρεβάτι.
-Εκρεβάτι.
-Καναπεδάκι.
-Εκαναπεδάκι.
-Έκανες παιδάκι; Να σου ζήσει!
Εδώ γελάνε τα παιδάκια με το λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## meidei (Feb 23, 2011)

Costas said:


> Εμείς όχι, αλλά οι Κινέζοι, ας πούμε, τη λένε 苹果公司, Píng​guǒ​ Gōng​sī​ = Apple Inc. = Μήλο ΑΕ. Και τη Μάικροσοφτ, οι Κινέζοι τη λένε 微软, Wēi​ruǎn​ = Μικρομάλακη. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μη μεταφράζεται ένα εμπορικό σήμα, δεν υπάρχει κανένας νόμος.



Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά αυτό γίνεται επειδή _υπάρχει_ νόμος οι εταιρίες να έχουν κινεζικά ονόματα (ή έστω γραμμένα σε hanzi); Η Google όσο λειτουργούσε την Κίνα, λεγότανε Guge (谷歌, κάτι σαν "χωραφοτράγουδο").


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Σε σχέση με το #50, δυστυχώς «γκουγκλιές».


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2011)

@Παλάβρα και Ζάζουλα: Ως προς τη χρήση του εμπορικού σήματος:


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2011)

@Meidei, δεν ξέρω για νόμους, αλλά και στα παντοειδή κείμενα στο ίντερνετ βρίσκεις συνήθως "μεταγραμματισμούς", ας τους πούμε, των ξένων ονομάτων, είτε με βάση το νόημα (σαν της Μάικροσοφτ), είτε με βάση τον ήχο (όπως της Google), είτε ένα συνδυασμό (δηλ. διαλέγεις συλλαβές που να ακούγονται περίπου το ίδιο με του ξένου ονόματος, αλλά κοιτάς να σημαίνουν και κάτι συνειρμικά σχετικό).

Ως προς το ηλεμήνυμα, δεν με απασχολεί το ηλεμήνυμα vs. ιμέιλ, που μπορεί να μείνει όπως είναι, αλλά όλο το άλλο απέραντο πλήθος των e-τάδε, που δεν μπορούν να συγκροτήσουν, εντέλει, ένα παράλληλο λεξικό της αγγλικής πλάι στο λεξικό της ελληνικής.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ως προς το ηλεμήνυμα, δεν με απασχολεί το ηλεμήνυμα vs. ιμέιλ, που μπορεί να μείνει όπως είναι, αλλά όλο το άλλο απέραντο πλήθος των e-τάδε, που δεν μπορούν να συγκροτήσουν, εντέλει, ένα παράλληλο λεξικό της αγγλικής πλάι στο λεξικό της ελληνικής.



Γιατί όχι; Η ΕΛΕΤΟ πάντως δεν είχε πρόβλημα να προτείνει τους παρακάτω ελληνικούς όρους για τους αγγλικούς με συνθετικό το _wiki_.


wiki = βικιτόπος 
personal wiki = προσωπικός βικιτόπος 
semantic wiki = σημασιολογικός βικιτόπος 
wiki editing = βικισύνταξη 
wiki farm = βικιφάρμα 
wiki markup (language) = γλώσσα βικισήμανσης, βικικειμενική γλώσσα 
wiki page = βικισελίδα 
wiki process = βικιδιεργασία 
wiki processing = βικιεπεξεργασία 
wiki software = βικιλογισμικό 
wiki tool = βικιεργαλείο 
wiki work = βικιεργασία 
wikimedia = βικιμέσα 
wikinode = βικικόμβος 
wikipedia = βικιπαίδεια 
wikitext = βικικείμενο 
wikitext language = βικικειμενική γλώσσα, γλώσσα βικισήμανσης 
wikiversity = βικιεπιστήμιο 
wiktionary = βικιλεξικό


----------



## sarant (Feb 23, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά το wiktionary το λέει βικιλεξικό ενώ το wikiversity βικιεπιστήμιο -ασυνέπεια. Να πουν βικιξικό ή βικιπανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2011)

Απλώς ακολουθεί τις συμβάσεις που υιοθετούν οι ίδιες οι οντότητες αυτές, όχι;
βικιεπιστήμιο = http://el.wikiversity.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1_%CE%A3%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%AF%CE%B4%CE%B1
βικιλεξικό = http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/Βικιλεξικό:Κύρια_Σελίδα


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ναι, αλλά το wiktionary το λέει βικιλεξικό ενώ το wikiversity βικιεπιστήμιο -ασυνέπεια. Να πουν βικιξικό ή βικιπανεπιστήμιο.


Υπάρχει κι ένα ακόμη θέμα, το οποίο επιχειρήσαμε να αναδείξουμε στη συζήτηση με θέμα To qubit και το bit, το δυφίο και τα όριά του στην παραγωγή όρων, το πολυεπίπεδο στη σημασία και άλλες 10 κβαντισμένες δυαδικές ιστορίες: Πρόκειται για το γεγονός ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα, σε αντίθεση με την αγγλική, έχει πολύ περισσότερους περιορισμούς κατά τον σχηματισμό λέξεων μέσω λεκτικής διασταύρωσης. Δηλαδή, στα ελληνικά είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να διατηρούμε άθικτο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των λέξεων (ή και να τις αφήνουμε ολόκληρες) κατά την παραγωγή συμμειγμάτων, έτσι ώστε τα συνθετικά μέρη τού προκύπτοντος όρου να είναι φορείς νοήματος σε επαρκή βαθμό. Δηλαδή στο *_βικιξικό_ δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε αν έχουμε _βικι-λεξικό_, _βικι-τοξικό_, _βικι-ταξικό_ κλπ — επομένως είναι προτιμητέα η διατήρηση ολόκληρου του β' συνθετικού ώστε να διασφαλίζεται η σαφήνεια του όρου. Ενώ, αντίθετα, στο _βικιεπιστήμιο_ το β' συνθετικό μεταφέρει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό την αναφορά στη λέξη _πανεπιστήμιο_ αφού και είναι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμη η _επιστήμη_ που υπάρχει στο σύμμειγμα, και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης με άλλον όρο (αφού παραπέμπει διαυγέστατα στο _πανεπιστήμιο_).


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω. Υπάρχει επίσης και το θέμα της διατήρησης του _βίκι_-. Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι δεν μπήκαν στον πειρασμό να προτείνουν τα πιο εύηχα _βικεπιστήμιο_, _βικεργαλείο_ κ.λπ.


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2011)

Βασικά, εγώ θα προτιμούσα ολόκληρους τους όρους και στις δυο περιπτώσεις -αλλά αφού αυτοί που το φορούν το προτιμούν έτσι, θα ξέρουν και να το προφέρουν.


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2011)

Αυτό το *βικικείμενο *(= wikitext) κινδυνεύει να γίνει αφορμή για γέλια και πειράγματα. Μήπως πρέπει να λειτουργήσει η απλολογία; Αλλά πώς;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Για τα αποτελέσματα του φαινομένου τής απλολογίας φρονώ είναι καλύτερα να τρίβεται πρώτα λίγο η λέξη στα χείλη τού κόσμου και μετά να διαπιστώνουμε πού έκατσε (ή πού πάει να κάτσει) η μπάλα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Βασικά, εγώ θα προτιμούσα ολόκληρους τους όρους και στις δυο περιπτώσεις -αλλά αφού αυτοί που το φορούν το προτιμούν έτσι, θα ξέρουν και να το προφέρουν.


Γιατί δεν θεωρείς το _βικιεπιστήμιο_ περίπτωση ανάλογη των _αθλίατρος_, _ανημέρωτος_ & _περιβαντολόγος_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί δεν θεωρείς το _βικιεπιστήμιο_ περίπτωση ανάλογη των _αθλίατρος_, _ανημέρωτος_ & _περιβαντολόγος_;


Ίσως γιατί θα έπρεπε να φτάσει να γίνει _βικιπιστήμιο_;


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί δεν θεωρείς το _βικιεπιστήμιο_ περίπτωση ανάλογη των _αθλίατρος_, _ανημέρωτος_ & _περιβαντολόγος_;



Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ανάλογη περίπτωση. Στην απλολογία, ο απλούστερος τύπος προκύπτει απροσχεδίαστα, αφού προταθεί και χρησιμοποιηθεί ο συνθετότερος.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Ναι, σε αυτό που λες συμφωνούμε (γι' αυτό άλλωστε τοποθετήθηκα κι εγώ ανάλογα στο #63 προηγουμένως). Αλλά ο λόγος που έκανα την ερώτηση είναι επειδή, ενώ την αρχική ένσταση περί ασυνέπειας στον τρόπο σχηματισμού τη συζητήσαμε (#57 vs #59), στο #61 μού φάνηκε (και πιθανότατα έκανα λάθος) ότι έκρινες αφύσικη τη λέξη που προέκυπτε (εξ ου κι έκανα τη σύγκριση με άλλες, προϊόντα απλολογίας ωστόσο).


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γιατί όχι; Η ΕΛΕΤΟ πάντως δεν είχε πρόβλημα να προτείνει τους παρακάτω ελληνικούς όρους για τους αγγλικούς με συνθετικό το _wiki_.
> 
> 
> wiki = βικιτόπος
> ...


Αυτό εννοούσα κι εγώ. Ότι δεν μπορεί να μείνουν στο διηνεκές οι αριστεροί όροι στη γλώσσα μας και να αυξάνονται και να πληθύνονται αλλά θα πρέπει να αποδοθούν στα ελληνικά, γιατί δεν αφορούν μια-δυο λέξεις αλλά πλήθος απέραντο, δυνάμει όλο το λεξικό της.

Ίσως η πιο κρίσιμη σελίδα για την εξάπλωση του ηλε-, που εμείς επιθυμούμε. Σκρολάρετε προς τα κάτω: έχει τρία από δαύτα.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2011)

Με γειες στον Γιάννη Χάρη για την καινούργια (πολυθεματική και βδομαδιάτικη πια) επιφυλλίδα του στα Νέα. Εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ το ιστολόγιό του, αφού εκεί δεν κολλάνε οι λέξεις μεταξύ τους σαν μεθυσμένες (όπως κολλάνε στα Νέα). Από το Σάββατο των εγκαινίων (16/4), θέμα που αφορά αυτό το νήμα και δεν κάνει να λείπει:

*Το ήλυμα, το ηλόριο και το ηλίο*

Πριν από δυο-τρεις μήνες κάποιος φιλόλογος έστειλε σε διάφορες διευθύνσεις, ιστολόγια κτλ., μια «πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση», όπως τη χαρακτήρισαν οι παραλήπτες της, που τη δημοσίευσαν καταφανώς θαμπωμένοι.

Ο φιλόλογος αυτός βρίσκει πως «η χρήση της λέξης email στο γραπτό λόγο είναι προβληματική», βρίσκει «άγαρμπη μεταφορά» και «άσχημο» το «άκλιτο ιμέιλ», και προτείνει το κατασκεύασμα «ήλυμα», «από το ηλ-εκτρονικό μήν-υμα, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που τα e-lectronic και mail παράγουν το email»!

Μου ’ρθε και μου ξανάρθε μέσα σε λίγες μέρες μήνυμα με την «πρόταση» αυτή, μπήκα στα διάφορα ιστολόγια, έγραψα ένα λιγόλογο σχόλιο, σε κάποιο το διέγραψαν, ίσως χαλούσε τη βιτρίνα με το στολίδι «ήλυμα»…

Έλεγα λοιπόν περίπου το εξής προφανές, πως οι αγγλόγλωσσοι έχουν μια κοινότατη λέξη, το mail, της βάζουν μπροστά το e (όπως και σε άπειρες πια λέξεις) και κάνουν μια χαρά τη δουλειά τους –και καταλαβαίνουν δηλαδή αυτόματα οι πάντες πως έχουν να κάνουν με τη γνωστή τους έννοια, στην ηλεκτρονική της πραγματικότητα/διάσταση κτλ.

Οι αγγλόφωνοι, δηλαδή, στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα τού email, λένε: η[λεκτρονικό]μήνυμα, «ημήνυμα», τόσο απλά!

Άντε δηλαδή να το πούμε εμείς «ηλε-μήνυμα» ή «ηλεμήνυμα», με ή χωρίς ενωτικό, αδιάφορο, όπως έγραφα πιο παλιά εδώ, μόνο και μόνο επειδή το απλούστατο «η-μήνυμα» θα ακούγεται σαν «μήνυμα» με θηλυκό άρθρο μπροστά.

Τόσο ενοχλητικά απλά, ενώ άλλα πάντα ποθεί η ψυχή μας, καινούριες λέξεις, φανταχτερές και λογιότροπες κατά προτίμηση, σαν την περίφημη «τηλεμαχία», κ.ά. (Εδώ πρέπει να πω ότι, ενώ ο ίδιος ζήτημα να ’χω ακολουθήσει μία ή δύο φορές την «πρότασή» μου, στο διαδίκτυο το ηλεμήνυμα αριθμεί ήδη μερικές χιλιάδες.)

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, αν τάχα «ήλυμα» το ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα, το e-commerce λ.χ., το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο, πώς θα το πούμε; «ηλόριο»; Και το e-book, το ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο, «ηλίο»; ​
Ένα σχόλιο μόνο: «στο διαδίκτυο το ηλεμήνυμα αριθμεί ήδη μερικές χιλιάδες». Γκουγκλιές, δυστυχώς. Παναπεί, 195 ευρήματα μέχρι στιγμής. Μόνο.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

Καλά τα τηλεσκοπικά, αρκεί να φαίνονται τα συνθετικά. Η σύνθεση δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός, η κατανόηση είναι το ζητούμενο.

Να καταπιαστώ κι εγώ λιγάκι:

```
e-reader = ηλεκτρονικός αναγνώστης => ηλώστης
e-coupon = ηλεκτρονικό κουπόνι => ηλόνι
e-class = ηλεκτρονική τάξη => ηλάξη
e-card = ηλεκτρονική κάρτα => ηλάρτα
e-shop = ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα => ηλάστημα
email = ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο => ηλομείο
email address = διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου => ήλυνση

And last but by far not least:
e-waste = ηλεκτρονικά απόβλητα => ηλόβλητα
```
Όποιος θέλει να πειραματιστεί με τους ήλους, στο πρώτο μήνυμα αυτού του νήματος υπάρχει εκτενής κατάλογος με *ήλξεις (e-λέξεις). Μια στο καρφί και μια στο πέταλο. ;)


----------



## Aurelia (May 7, 2011)

Πάντως αν έβλεπα όλα αυτά τα *ηλώστης, *ηλόνι, *ηλάξη, *ηλάρτα κ.δ.σ. (και δε συμμαζεύεται...) έτσι στην ψύχρα και χωρίς χείρα βοηθείας, ο μόνος μου αλαλαγμός θα ήταν: "Ηλί Ηλί Λαμά Σαβαχθανί;;;;" :drool:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες όλες οι απόψεις. Πριν λίγο καιρό, σχολίασα το θέμα του _ηλύματος_, κάπου αλλού, όπου μεταξύ άλλων έγραφα την άποψή μου και για το ηλεμήνυμα του Γ. Χ.:

_Η δε πρόταση του του Γ. Χ.- δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι προσπαθούμε να προσαρμόσουμε στην γλώσσα μας ένα χαρακτηριστικό που είναι κατεξοχήν αγγλικό, με αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουργεί σωστά. Γιατί αν λειτουργούσε θα λέγαμε άνετα η-εμπόριο ενώ είναι φανερό ότι αυτό ακούγεται σαν τραγέλαφος. Είναι η δομή της γλώσσας τέτοια που δεν το δέχεται. Προς το παρόν προτιμώ την περιφραστική λύση "ηλεκτρονικό κάτι" ή "ψηφιακό κάτι". Για το μέλλον βρίσκω πιθανό να επικρατήσει κάτι σαν "τηλεμήνυμα" και τα ρέστα, γιατί το "τήλε" λειτουργεί σαν πρόθεση και όχι σαν επίρρημα (αν και πλέον η σύνθεση με επιρρήματα δεν είναι ξένη στην γλώσσα). Μπορεί να μην σημαίνει "ηλεκτρονικός" αλλά έχει την έννοια του "από απόσταση" που καταλήγει στην ίδια ουσία από άλλο δρόμο, μοιάζει με το "ηλε" και λειτουργεί οργανικά στην σύνθεση και όχι τραβεστί, όπως το "ηλε-" σαν να λέμε "κυρ-Αντώνης" (τωρινή επισήμανση: προφανώς είναι διαφορετικό της σύνθεσης με "ηλεκτρο-" γιατί εκεί χρησιμοποιείται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της λέξης ενώ το ηλεμήνυμα είναι περίπου σαν ελέδοντο για το ελεφαντόδοτο).

Επίσης το "ήλε" έχει και ένα άλλο πρόβλημα κατά την γνώμη μου. Δεν είναι κανονική σύνθεση στα ελληνικά (γιατί είναι μέρος, μόνο, του θέματος της λέξης) ούτε μπορεί να παίξει με τον ίδιο τρόπο που παίζει η αγγλική, φτιάχνοντας λέξεις όπως "e-folio" (electronic portfolio - ηλεκτρονικός χαρτοφύλακας) και νομίζω ότι ο Σαραντάκος και οι συν αυτώ υποτιμούν την εξάπλωση της χρήσης του "e-" στην γλώσσα. Τι θα κάνουμε άραγε; Θα πλημμυρίσουμε την γλώσσα μας από υβρίδια λέξεων που θα ξεκινούν από "ηλέ-"; Γιατί στην αγγλική οι περισσότερες απ' αυτές *δεν* συνιστούν νέες λέξεις και τα λεξικά δεν τις αντιμετωπίζουν ως τέτοιες, γιατί τότε θα έπρεπε να για κάθε τόμο λεξικού να παράγεται άλλος ένας. Τόσο ευρεία διάδοση έχει ως όρος. Έπειτα είναι προβληματικές οι λύσεις τύπου "ηλεκυβέρνηση" γιατί δεν δίνει στον αναγνώστη να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται αφού η χρήση του "e-" *στα αγγλικά λειτουργεί ως δείκτης και όχι ως συνθετικό*.

Αντίστοιχο είναι και το "ηλετραπεζική" που εμένα καθόλου δεν μου βγάζει την έννοια του "e-banking" πρώτα απ' όλα γιατί το "banking" δεν μεταφράζεται μονολεκτικά με ικανοποιητικό τρόπο. Το "τραπεζική" είναι υπαρκτό και σημαίνει άλλο πράγμα. Μάλιστα η λέξη e-banking, για να ασχοληθώ με ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, σημαίνει τα εξής:

1. η διεκπεραίωση συναλλαγών μέσω ηλεκτρονικών μέσων, η ίδια η πράξη (e-banking accounts for 15% of transactions)
2. η ύπαρξη της δυνατότητας ηλεκτρονικών συναλλαγών (this can be done via e-banking)
3. το σύστημα ηλεκτρονικών συναλλαγών (our e-banking promises safety)

Ανάλογα την σύνταξη, η λεπτή διαφορά έννοιας καθίσταται σαφής. Στα ελληνικά η έννοια "ηλετραπεζική" μπορεί να σημαίνει μόνο κάτι που αναφέρεται στην ηλεκτρονική συναλλαγή· και πάλι είναι ατυχής, γιατί, απ' την στιγμή που υπάρχει λέξη "τραπεζικός-η-ο", δεν μπορεί να ακουστεί σαν ουσιαστικό (όπως η κοπτοραπτική). Άλλωστε, για να υπάρχει ηλετραπεζική με αυτήν την έννοια, θα έπρεπε πρώτα να υπάρχει τραπεζική με την αντίστοιχτη, παραδοσιακή έννοια._

Να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω ότι ειδικά για το email το θέμα είναι πολύ πιο απλό. Στα αγγλικά αυτό στην ουσία σημαίνει "εικονικό ταχυδρομείο", αφού είναι αλληλογραφία χωρίς χρήση χαρτιού. Στα ελληνικά όμως ήδη λέμε "μήνυμα" ενώ για το φυσικό ταχυδρομείο δεν λέμε ποτέ "σού ήρθε ένα μήνυμα". Είναι προφανές ότι από μόνη της η λέξη "μήνυμα" προσδιορίζει το email, άρα το ηλε- περιττεύει. Άλλωστε η χρήση του απλού mail είναι πιο συχνή από το email, που δείχνει ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα.

Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει ότι το "μήνυμα" μπορεί να αναφέρεται και σε sms, αλλά το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε και με το ηλεμήνυμα. Στην ουσία η έννοια είναι ίδια, απλώς αυτό που αλλάζει είναι το πρότυπο και η μέθοδος αποστολής.


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2011)

Μήνυμα είναι ήδη το εσεμές. Άλλο μέσο, άλλη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το _ηλε_– είναι μια κάποια λύση. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείει η τριβή να δώσει και άλλες λύσεις για κάποιες λέξεις. Πολλές φορές στέλνω τηλεμήνυμα (sms) για να πω σε κάποιον να ελέγξει το ηλεταχυδρομείο του. Στο λακωνικό sms τού λέω «Κοίτα τα ιμέιλ σου» ή «Read your email». Η _ηλετραπεζική_ δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα λόγω του _ηλε_ αλλά λόγω της _τραπεζικής_. Δυστυχώς, το _ηλε_- δεν μπορεί να περάσει στη γλώσσα με την ευκολία που πέρασε το _τηλε_–. Αυτό υπήρχε στη γλώσσα και μας ήρθε έτοιμο και στις ξένες συσκευασίες (_τηλέγραφος, τηλέφωνο, τηλεόραση_). Σε άλλο φόρουμ όπου γίνεται συζήτηση για την απόδοση του _e_- αποφεύγουν επιμελώς τις αναφορές στο _ηλε_– για λόγους που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τη γλωσσική επιστήμη.

Με αυτά και με αυτά, το _ηλε_–, όσο κι αν αυτό φαίνεται και ακούγεται το ίδιο φυσιολογικό με το _τηλε_–, δεν έχει τη διάδοση που του αξίζει. Τα ΜΜΕ παραμένουν πιστά στο αγγλικό _e_-, δημιουργώντας τέρατα όπως η _e-διακυβέρνηση_, το οποίο το διαβάζει ο καθένας όπως τον φωτίζει ο God.


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2011)

Πού να δεις η e-υγεία....


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2011)

sarant said:


> Μήνυμα είναι ήδη το εσεμές. Άλλο μέσο, άλλη λέξη.


 
Και γράμμα είναι και το γράμμα του αλφάβητου ή το γράμμα του νόμου, αλλά δεν υπάρχει σύγχυση όταν σου λέει κάποιος "ήρθε γράμμα". Το "σού έστειλα μήνυμα" δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι σε email, sms ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Ούτε τίθεται θέμα διευκρίνησης, γιατί πάντα ακολουθεί το "... στο κινητό / στο msn / στο yahoo, κτλ". Παρεμπιπτόντως, η πρότασή μου δεν είναι δικής μου επινόησης αλλά είναι κάτι που βρίσκεται σε ευρεία χρήση από νεότερες γενιές (οι παλιότεροι έχουν μείνει στο email).

Σημειώστε επίσης ότι email μπορώ να στείλω από κινητό σε υπολογιστή, από υπολογιστή σε κινητό κι από κινητό σε κινητό. Άρα το μέσο και η διαδικασία είναι πλέον ψιλοάσχετα με την λέξη.

Κάτι άλλο που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι ότι το email έχει την έννοια του σύντομου μηνύματος, όπως το sms. Επειδή τα τελευταία χρόνια διάφοροι οργανισμοί και εταιρείες έχουν αρχίσει να στρέφονται στην κατάργηση της φυσικής αλληλογραφίας, υιοθετούν πλέον το μοντέλο της αποστολής μέσω email. Αυτό λοιπόν, που πλέον ξεφεύγει από τον ορισμό του σύντομου μηνύματος, δεν το λένε email αλλά electronic correspondence, e-statement και κάποιες άλλες ανάλογες λέξεις-φράσεις. Αυτό κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να μεταφράζεται "ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία" και τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αντίστοιχο είναι και το "ηλετραπεζική" που εμένα καθόλου δεν μου βγάζει την έννοια του "e-banking" *πρώτα απ' όλα γιατί το "banking" δεν μεταφράζεται μονολεκτικά με ικανοποιητικό τρόπο. Το "τραπεζική" είναι υπαρκτό και σημαίνει άλλο πράγμα.* Μάλιστα η λέξη e-banking, για να ασχοληθώ με ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, σημαίνει τα εξής:
> 
> 1. η διεκπεραίωση συναλλαγών μέσω ηλεκτρονικών μέσων, η ίδια η πράξη (e-banking accounts for 15% of transactions)
> 2. η ύπαρξη της δυνατότητας ηλεκτρονικών συναλλαγών (this can be done via e-banking)
> ...





nickel said:


> Η _ηλετραπεζική_ δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα λόγω του _ηλε_ αλλά λόγω της _τραπεζικής_.


Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η λέξη *τραπεζική* είναι και κατάλληλη και εδραιωμένη απόδοση για το *banking*. Χρησιμοποιείται (ενν. η λ. _τραπεζική_) ευρύτατα, αποτελεί βάση για σχηματισμό νέων όρων (βλ. π.χ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...οί-της-Ακαδημίας&p=58014&viewfull=1#post58014) και είναι απόλυτα κατανοητή απ' όλους. Περί _ηλεκτρονικής τραπεζικής_ και εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8905-online-banking.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2011)

Μα πόσο μπάσταρδοι μπορούν να γίνουν κάποιοι τύποι; Διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή:

Πώς όσοι έχουν συνηθίσει να μην κρίνονται από την ενεργή παρουσία τους στη Βουλή, αλλά να βαθμολογούνται από τις τοπικές κοινωνίες με κριτήρια όπως εμφανίσεις σε κηδείες, γάμους, λιτανείες, εκκλησιασμούς, πανηγύρεις, βαφτίσεις ή αποστολές καρτών, τηλεγραφημάτων και (πλέον) *emailς* και *sms*, θα βρεθούν αντιμέτωποι με την κοινωνία, τον εαυτό τους, τη μία και μόνη, αυτή τη φορά, τραγική αλήθεια και πραγματικότητα;​
Δεν το θέλετε ελληνικά; Γράψτε *ιμέιλ*. Θέλετε σώνει και καλά να δείξετε (ότι ξέρετε) πώς σχηματίζεται ο αγγλικός πληθυντικός; Γράψτε *ιμέιλς*. Θα αντέξουμε και το *emails* — δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία αγγλική κουτσουλιά στα ελληνικά κείμενα. Αλλά το τερατάκι το *emailς* δεν το αντέχουν ούτε τα δικά μου τα ατσαλωμένα νεύρα.

Ασκησούλα: Ο αγγλικός πληθυντικός του *SMS* είναι *SMSs* ή *SMS's* και προφέρεται _εσεμέσιζ_. Θέλετε να το περιποιηθείτε κι αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ένα σεμινάριο της metaφρασης περιλαμβάνει διδασκαλία διαδικτυακών εργαλείων που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για το σχεδιασμό και την ανάπτυξη «διαδικτυακών εκπαιδευτικών δραστηριοτήτων (e-tivities)».

Αν δεν θέλουμε να λέμε «διαδικτυακές εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες» κάθε φορά που βλέπουμε μπροστά μας το _e-tivities_, θέλουμε κάτι πιο σύντομο: _*ηλεδραστηριότητες*_, που είναι καλύτερο από το _e-δραστηριότητες_ —πώς θα το διαβάζατε;— ή οτιδήποτε με κουτσουρεμένη τη λέξη _δραστηριότητες_. Ό,τι και να κάνουμε, δεν μπορούμε να παντρέψουμε την πιστότητα με το ευχάριστο τιτίβισμα του _e-tivities_.

Οπωσδήποτε, είναι καλό να απομακρυνθούμε από το _ηλεκτρονικός_ και το _ηλ. δραστηριότητες_. Έχουμε ήδη _τηλ(ε)εργασία_ και _τηλεδραστηριότητες_ για τα _telework_ και _teleactivities_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Ορίστε, και με τη βούλα της ΕΕ. Αφαιρώ από τα παραδείγματα τις παύλες μετά το _ηλε-_, όπως θα κάνουν κάποτε κι αυτοί, όπως έκαναν άλλωστε στο αγγλικό (κακώς όμως εκεί, διότι δεν μπορεί να συντηρηθεί χωρίς το κεφαλαίο που ακολουθεί):

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=548503:cs&page=
Ευρωπαϊκό σχέδιο δράσης για την *ηλεδιακυβέρνηση*
The European *eGovernment* Action Plan

Περιλαμβάνεται η θέσπιση προϋποθέσεων, όπως η διαλειτουργικότητα, η *ηλυπογραφή* και η *ηλεταυτοποίηση*. (Θα πρότεινα _ηλεϋπογραφή_, όπως _τηλεϋπηρεσία_.)
This includes establishing pre-conditions, such as interoperability, *eSignatures* and *eIdentification*.

Οι δράσεις αυτές θα βασίζονται σε έργα *ηλεσυμμετοχής* που έχουν ήδη δρομολογηθεί στο πρόγραμμα πλαίσιο για την ανταγωνιστικότητα και την καινοτομία (CIP)
These actions will build on projects on *eParticipation* already launched under the Competitiveness and Innovation Framework Programme (CIP)

με υποστήριξη της εφαρμογής σημείων ενιαίας εξυπηρέτησης επόμενης γενιάς και των σχετικών *ηλεδιαδικασιών*
by supporting the implementation of next generation points of single contact and the associated *eProcedures*

στοχεύει σε πιλοτική λύση διαλειτουργικών δημόσιων *ηλεσυμβάσεων* σε επίπεδο ΕΕ
aims to pilot an EU-wide interoperable public *eProcurement* solution

*ηλεδιανομή* εγγράφων και πληροφοριών
*eDelivery* of documents and information

με βάση σαφώς προσδιορισμένες ανάγκες (π.χ. σε πεδία όπως η *ηλεδικαιοσύνη* ή το *ηλεπεριβάλλον*)
based on well-defined needs (e.g. in the areas like *eJustice* or *eEnvironment*)

Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι θα ωφεληθούν από τη βελτίωση των *ηλεδεξιοτήτων* τους
Civil servants will benefit from enhancing their *eSkills*

συμπεριλαμβανομένων πρακτικών λύσεων *ηλεταυτοποίησης* (*eIdentification*) και *ηλεπαλήθευσης ταυτότητας* (*eAuthentication*).


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Προσθέτω κάποιους ακόμα όρους που βρήκα σε άλλο αρχείο της ΕΕ (η δεύτερη στήλη είναι οι επιλογές των μεταφραστών των Βρυξελλών, η τελευταία στήλη έχει τις δικές μου προτιμήσεις):



e-banking | ηλε-τραπεζικές συναλλαγές | ηλετραπεζικές συναλλαγές
e-business | ηλ-επιχειρείν | ηλεπιχειρείν
e-commerce | ηλ-εμπόριο | ηλεμπόριο
e-Commission | ηλ-Επιτροπή | ηλεΕπιτροπή
e-health | ηλ-υγεία | ηλεϋγεία
e-infrastructure | ηλ-υποδομή | ηλεϋποδομή
e-invoicing | ηλε-τιμολόγηση | ηλετιμολόγηση 
e-learning | ηλε-μάθηση | ηλεμάθηση
e-mail (email) address | ηλε-διεύθυνση | ηλεδιεύθυνση
e-mails, email messages | ηλε-μηνύματα | ηλεμηνύματα
e-payment | ηλε-πληρωμή | ηλεπληρωμή
e-shipping, e-maritime services | ηλε-ναυτιλία, ηλε-ναυτιλιακές υπηρεσίες | ηλεναυτιλία, ηλεναυτιλιακές υπηρεσίες


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Δεν έχω ακόμα ακούσει ολόκληρη τη συνέντευξη του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη στη Βίκυ Φλέσσα (εκπομπή «Στα άκρα»). Από ένα πεντάλεπτο που πρόλαβα να ακούσω υπάρχουν σημεία που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω, πέρα ακόμα και από την πλούσια συλλογή σχολίων που μάζεψε ο Σαραντάκος στο σημερινό του σημείωμα: Οι Φοίνικες στον φιλότοπο, η δεοντολογία “στα άκρα”.

Σ' αυτό το νήμα ανήκει μια γρήγορη παρατήρηση. Λέει ο καθηγητής (μετά το 50ό λεπτό) ότι αντί για _ιμέιλ_ θα μπορούσαμε να λέμε _ηλεκτρομήνυμα_. Όχι, να μην μπορέσουμε ποτέ. Το *e-* δεν απαιτεί μόνο κάτι σύντομο, απαιτεί επίσης αυτό το σύντομο να ταυτιστεί με το διαδίκτυο. Είναι συντομογραφία για το _ηλεκτρονικό_ και όχι το _ηλεκτρικό_, και ταυτόχρονα υποδηλώνει την ευρύτερη διάσταση της διαδικτυακής λειτουργίας, της απόστασης, της παγκόσμιας κοινότητας. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορούμε να βολευτούμε με ένα αόριστο _η-_ ώστε να αυτονομηθεί όσο το αγγλικό _e_-. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να πάμε σε άλλα άκρα ούτε να προδώσουμε τη σημασία. Τόσο ο καθηγητής όσο και η ΕΛΕΤΟ θα έπρεπε επίσης να ενημερωθούν για τις επιλογές της ΕΕ που αναφέρονται παραπάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2012)

Δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι θα υπερασπιζόμουν τον Μπαμπινιώτη και αν και δεν συμφωνώ με την πρότασή του, τι ακριβώς κάνει το "ηλεμήνυμα" να παραπέμπει σε ηλεκτρονικό και όχι ηλεκτρικό;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι θα υπερασπιζόμουν τον Μπαμπινιώτη και αν και δεν συμφωνώ με την πρότασή του, τι ακριβώς κάνει το "ηλεμήνυμα" να παραπέμπει σε ηλεκτρονικό και όχι ηλεκτρικό;


Ότι το πρόθεμα _ηλέκτρ-_ ήδη χρησιμοποιείται για σύνθετες λέξεις που έχουν να κάνουν με τον ηλεκτρισμό, ενώ οι λέξεις με το πρόθεμα _ηλέ-_ άρχισαν εξαρχής να χρησιμοποιούνται για έννοιες που έχουν να κάνουν με μεταφορά στην ελληνική λέξεων με το πρόθεμα e-. Ακούγοντας κανείς _ηλεκτραγορά_ σίγουρα δεν θα σκεφτεί _αγορά που κινείται βάσει του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου_, ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, αλλά _αγορά ηλεκτρικών ειδών_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι θα υπερασπιζόμουν τον Μπαμπινιώτη και αν και δεν συμφωνώ με την πρότασή του, τι ακριβώς κάνει το "ηλεμήνυμα" να παραπέμπει σε ηλεκτρονικό και όχι ηλεκτρικό;


Δεν υπερασπίζεσαι τον Μπαμπινιώτη αφού δεν συμφωνείς με την πρότασή του. Απλώς αναρωτιέσαι πώς το _ηλεμήνυμα_ παραπέμπει στο «ηλεκτρονικός». Βεβαίως, εγώ δεν έγραψα κάτι τέτοιο. Είπα ότι πρέπει να φύγουμε από το «ηλεκτρικός», που ήδη έχει αρκετές γνωστές σημασίες (προσθέτω το σχετικό λήμμα από το ΛΝΕΓ), και να βάλουμε κάτι καινούργιο, όπως καινούργιο είναι το διαδίκτυο, για να περιλάβει συμβατικά τις σημασίες που έχουν σχέση με το διαδίκτυο, πέρα και από το σκέτο «ηλεκτρονικός».

*ηλεκτρο-* κ. *ηλεκτρό*- α' συνθετικό λέξεων, που δηλώνει ότι αυτό που σημαίνει το β' συνθετικό: 1. παράγεται ή γίνεται με ηλεκτρισμό: _ηλεκτροθεραπεία, ηλεκτροσόκ_ 2. χρησιμοποιεί, λειτουργεί, κινείται ή συντελείται με ηλεκτρισμό: _ηλεκτρόλυση, ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση_ 3. παράγει ηλεκτρισμό: _ηλεκτρογεννήτρια_ 4. (γενικότ.) σχετίζεται με τον ηλεκτρισμό: _ηλεκτρολόγος_.

Ηλελόγος έχω γίνει... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2012)

Προς υπεράσπισή μου, ξέχασα τα εισαγωγικά στην υπεράσπιση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Παρότι με ενοχλεί η χρήση του *e-* με την αρχική σημασία τού «ηλεκτρονικός» χωρίς τη σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο, πιστεύω ότι και το *e-waste*, τα ηλεκτρονικά απόβλητα, θα τα πούμε *ηλεαπόβλητα*.



Στη ΕΕ εξακολουθούν να βάζουν το ενωτικό: *ηλε-απόβλητα*.
http://www.google.com/search?q="ηλε-απόβλητα"

Θα περιμένουμε και την *ηλεβιωσιμότητα* (έστω και με ενωτικό) για την *e-sustainability*.
http://www.gesi.org/
http://www.gesi.org/?tabid=83


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

...Κι έρχομαι που λέτε αντιμέτωπος με ένα *e- Learning Management System (LMS)*. Έτσι ακριβώς όπως το βλέπετε, με κενό μετά το _e-_. Ερωτάται λοιπόν το φιλομαθές κοινό τι σημαίνει αυτός ο σύμπλοκος όρος — και ο ευρών την ορθή απάντηση αμειφθήσεται με χρυσούν ηλ-ωρολόγιο:
Το _ηλε-_ (_e-_) προσδιορίζει ολόκληρο το LMS.
To _ηλε-_ (_e-_) προσδιορίζει μοναχά το Learning.
Το _ηλε-_ (_e-_) είναι πλεοναστικό διότι ούτως ή άλλως εμπεριέχεται στην έννοια του LMS.
Το _ηλε-_ (_e-_) εδώ είναι εννοιολογικά σημαντικό διότι αφορά ένα _διαδικτυακά_ λειτουργούν LMS.
Άλλο (εξηγήστε)


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Κανονικά:
*E-LMS, Ε-learning Management System:* A software program used to deliver and manage online instructional activities.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=sC9Le3jIwzIC&pg=PA1638#v=onepage&q&f=false

Είναι απαραίτητο το _e-_ μόνο για να δείξει ότι πρόκειται οπωσδήποτε για διαδικτυακή εκπαίδευση, ηλεκπαίδευση, τηλεκπαίδευση. Τυχαίνει και έχει συνδεθεί το LMS με την ηλεκπαίδευση. Δεν υπάρχει η διαδικτυακή διάσταση στην ονομασία. 

Αν δούμε κάποια πατέντα όπου μπαίνει διάστημα για να πιάσει ολόκληρο το ακρωνύμιο (και να μιλήσουμε για διαδικτυακό σύστημα και όχι για διαδικτυακή εκπαίδευση), θα μου σηκωθεί η τρίχα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν δούμε κάποια πατέντα όπου μπαίνει διάστημα για να πιάσει ολόκληρο το ακρωνύμιο (και να μιλήσουμε για διαδικτυακό σύστημα και όχι για διαδικτυακή εκπαίδευση), θα μου σηκωθεί η τρίχα.


Ναι, αλλά ποια θα ήταν μια δόκιμη λύση στην περίπτωση του διαδικτυακού συστήματος; Ε-learning Management *e-*System;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Online E-Learning Management System.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Μπήκε στα λεξικά αλλά δεν μπήκε ακόμα εδώ; Σαν να χαλαρώσαμε...

*e-cigarette*
_noun_
another term for *electronic cigarette*.
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/e-cigarette

*electronic cigarette*
_noun_
a cigarette-shaped device containing a nicotine-based liquid that is vaporized and inhaled, used to simulate the experience of smoking tobacco:_ more smokers are turning to electronic cigarettes to help them quit smoking_
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/electronic+cigarette

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_cigarette
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ηλεκτρονικό_τσιγάρο

*electronic cigarette, e-cigarette* = ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο, ηλετσιγάρο

Κυκλοφορεί με ενωτικό, *ηλε-τσιγάρο*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2012)

Όλοι το λένε ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο, το αποκλείω να αλλάξει τώρα που καθιερώθηκε. Άλλωστε εδώ το "ηλεκτρονικός" δεν έχει σχέση με τον άυλο, με το εξ απόστασης, έχει να κάνει με τον μηχανισμό. Αν ονομάσουμε ηλε-τσιγάρο το ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο, θα είχε λογική να ονομάσουμε ηλε-υπολογιστή τον ΗΥ και ηλεσκόπιο το ηλεκτρονικό μικροσκόπιο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν ονομάσουμε ηλε-τσιγάρο το ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο, θα είχε λογική να ονομάσουμε ηλε-υπολογιστή τον ΗΥ και ηλεσκόπιο το ηλεκτρονικό μικροσκόπιο.


Κάπου πιο πάνω έχω κάνει το σχετικό σχόλιο, ότι δυστυχώς κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν πια το *e-* για να περιγράψουν πράγματα άσχετα με την άυλη, διαδικτυακή διάσταση των αρχικών *e-* (_e-mail_). Ωστόσο, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η επέκταση ή μετατόπιση της σημασίας ξεκίνησε όταν το _electronic_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να περιγράψει αυτά ακριβώς τα πράγματα. Όταν οι έξω φτιάχνουν λέξεις με *e-*, γιατί να κάνουμε εμείς τους μη μου άπτου; Και, αν δεν φτιάξουν οι έξω e-computer ή e-microscope, γιατί να φτιάξουμε εμείς αυτά που λες; Από την άλλη, γιατί όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να κάνουμε οικονομία σάλιου; Κερδίζουμε κάτι αν κάνουμε πιο αδιάφανη την λέξη;


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 8, 2012)

Γεια σας και πάλι.

Βρήκα αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον νήμα έπειτα από λίγο ψάξιμο για την απόδοση του e-learning. Θέλω πάρα πολύ να χρησιμοποιήσω το ηλεμάθηση αλλά μήπως μου το κόψουν στην επιμέλεια;

Οι 48 γκουγκλιές της ηλεμάθησης πώς μπορούν να συγκριθούν με τις 33.300 της "ηλεκτρονικής μάθησης";


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Αν και δεν μ' αρέσει η _ηλεμάθηση_, την προτιμώ σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, γιατί με το "ηλεκτρονική μάθηση" πάει αλλού το μυαλό μου. Υπάρχει ένα μακρινάρι που προτιμώ, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει "εκμάθηση με την χρήση υπολογιστή" (Computer-based training = e-learning).


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Η ηλεκτρονική μάθηση και η (εκ)μάθηση με την χρήση υπολογιστή μπορούν να γίνουν στο σπιτάκι σου με ένα σιντί, χωρίς να υπάρχει διαδικτυακή σύνδεση και χωρίς καμιά αξιοποίηση των πλεονεκτημάτων του διαδικτύου. Η έμφαση στο *e-learning* είναι στο διαδίκτυο («learning conducted via electronic media, typically on the Internet»). Γι' αυτό, όποιος φοβάται ακόμα το _ηλεμάθηση_, κοιτά και το *διαδικτυακή μάθηση*.


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 8, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν φοβάμαι, απλά εκτιμώ τη γνώμη των παλαιότερων και πιο έμπειρων. :)

Πάντως, πρέπει να παραδεχτείτε ότι υπάρχει σύγχυση μεταξύ ηλεκτρονικής και διαδικτυακής μάθησης καθώς και τα δύο τα συναντούμε ως μεταφράσεις του e-learning (κακώς αλλά είναι γεγονός).


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Πάντως, πρέπει να παραδεχτείτε ότι υπάρχει σύγχυση μεταξύ ηλεκτρονικής και διαδικτυακής μάθησης καθώς και τα δύο τα συναντούμε ως μεταφράσεις του e-learning (κακώς αλλά είναι γεγονός).


Βεβαίως υπάρχει μεγάλη σύγχυση — και στη γλώσσα. Αλλιώς θα συζητούσαμε για πολιτικά όλη την ώρα (εκεί να δεις σύγχυση — και σύγχιση).


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

*e-ticket*
An *electronic ticket* (commonly abbreviated as *e-ticket*) is a digital ticket. It may be issued by an airline, in road, urban or rail public transport, and in entertainment.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_ticket

*ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο, ψηφιακό εισιτήριο, διαδικτυακό εισιτήριο, ηλεεισιτήριο* (υπάρχει ήδη το _τηλεεισιτήριο / τηλε-εισιτήριο_)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

Αν είναι να πούμε _διαδικτυακό_, γιατί όχι _ηλεκτρονικό_;


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Το πρόσθεσα. Από τα φλύαρα, θα προτιμούσα τα άλλα για σαφήνεια, επειδή ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο θα είναι κι αυτό:
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=112916219


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

Σωστό. Αν και στο εγγύς μέλλον όλοι θα έχουν paperless tickets και πιθανότατα το ψηφιακό εισιτήριο να καθιερωθεί, αφού στην ουσία δεν θα υπάρχει υλικό εισιτήριο. Τέτοια έχουν ήδη η Air France, η American Airlines και η Air Canada.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Αισιόδοξη είδηση, αλλά ας την καταχωρήσω εδώ, επειδή έχει τηλε-όρους:

Η καθιέρωση της *τηλεσυνεδρίασης*, *τηλεκατάθεσης* και *εικονοτηλεδιάσκεψης* στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια αρχίζει με την έναρξη του νέου δικαστικού έτους, από τις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013, σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο Προεδρικού Διατάγματος του υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης Χαράλαμπου Αθανασίου, το οποίο κατατέθηκε για νομοπαρασκευαστική επεξεργασία στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας.

Η εικονοτηλεδιάσκεψη (videoconferencing, videoteleconference) υπάρχει ήδη στη νομοθεσία της Κύπρου, π.χ. εδώ: 
http://www.cylaw.org/nomoi/enop/ind/0_9/section-sc9dc4501e-b160-362f-0fd2-044db935614a.html

Ομοίως:
*tele-hearing* τηλεσυνεδρίαση
Bristol court gives top marks to tele-hearing (1996!)
http://www.thelawyer.com/bristol-court-gives-top-marks-to-tele-hearing/78829.article

*tele-testimony* τηλεκατάθεση
Court rejects ‘tele testimony’ in Helios case 
http://www.cyprusedirectory.com/cyprusguide/cyprus.aspx?ID=21351

Ελπίζω να μάντεψα σωστά τους όρους. Παρότι όλα αυτά γίνονται πάνω στο διαδίκτυο πια, παραμένει η χρήση τού tele-.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> *e-ticket*
> An *electronic ticket* (commonly abbreviated as *e-ticket*) is a digital ticket. It may be issued by an airline, in road, urban or rail public transport, and in entertainment.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_ticket
> 
> *ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο, ψηφιακό εισιτήριο, διαδικτυακό εισιτήριο, ηλεεισιτήριο* (υπάρχει ήδη το _τηλεεισιτήριο / τηλε-εισιτήριο_)



Με την ευκαιρία της είδησης ότι σύντομα θα μπει το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο στη ζωή μας:

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=113156953

ας πούμε κι ας γράφουμε *ηλεεισιτήριο* ή _*ηλε-εισιτήριο*_. Όπως _τηλεειδοποίηση_. Το *e-εισιτήριο* πώς να το διαβάσεις; Και το *ηλ. εισιτήριο* είναι καλή βραχυγραφία που πρέπει να διαβαστεί στην αναπτυγμένη της μορφή, _ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο_. Τα _ηλεισιτήριο_ ή _ηλ-εισιτήριο_ δεν είναι σύμφωνα με το τρέχον γλωσσικό μας αισθητήριο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το *e-εισιτήριο* πώς να το διαβάσεις;



Ιτίκετ. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

Σε δημοσίευμα στην Καθημερινή είδα ένα εκτρωματικό «e-γεια», που αναρωτιέμαι πώς το πρόφερε, πώς το διάβαζε μέσα του, εκείνος που το έγραψε την ώρα που το έγραφε.

Ο όρος που προτείνεται για το e-health είναι *ηλεϋγεία*, εφόσον επιμείνουμε να γίνουν όλα με το _ηλε-_. Διαδεδομένος είναι ο όρος *τηλεϊατρική* και κάποια ευρήματα έχει η *τηλεϋγεία* ή *τηλε-υγεία*.

Στη Βικιπαίδεια, στο λήμμα _τηλεϊατρική_:

Άλλες εκφράσεις παρόμοιες με την *τηλεϊατρική *είναι η *τηλε-υγεία* και η *ηλεκτρονική υγεία*, οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται ως ευρύτερες έννοιες της απομακρυσμένης ιατρικής θεραπευτικής. Οι ορισμοί (sic, εννοεί «όροι») _τηλε-υγεία_ και _ηλεκτρονική υγεία_ πολλές φορές αναφέρονται λανθασμένα, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται σύγχυση με τη χρήση του όρου _τηλεϊατρική_. Επομένως είναι σκόπιμο να διευκρινιστεί ότι με τον όρο _τηλεϊατρική_ αναφερόμαστε στην παροχή κλινικών υπηρεσιών, ενώ με τον όρο _τηλε-υγεία_ σε κλινικές υπηρεσίες και μη κλινικές υπηρεσίες, οι οποίες εμπεριέχουν την εκπαίδευση, τη διαχείριση και την έρευνα στην ιατρική επιστήμη.

Ο όρος _ηλεκτρονική υγεία_, που συχνά χρησιμοποιείται σε Αμερική και Ευρώπη, εμπεριέχει τον ορισμό όρο _τηλε-υγεία_ και αλλά στοιχεία της ιατρικής που χρησιμοποιούν την πληροφορική. 

Αντιστοιχίες:
*telemedicine = τηλεϊατρική
telehealth = τηλεϋγεία
e-health = ηλεκτρονική υγεία, ηλεϋγεία*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

*Γραφιστικές ηλεταχυδρομικές αστοχίες;*

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά βλέποντας το σχετικό με την 9η αναμνηστική σειρά γραμματοσήμων τού 2013[SUP]1[/SUP] υλικό προσωπικά (1) τείνω να διαβάσω ΡΑSΤ (αντί ΡΟSΤ) την εικόνα με το ποντίκι και (2) θεωρώ πως, επειδή το e για κάποιο λόγο το προσάρμοσαν _μετά _απ' το Ρ (αντί του —προφανούς— _πριν _απ' το Ρ), στο γραμματόσημο των 0,10€ (αυτό με το δαχτυλικό αποτύπωμα) είναι σαν να λένε Pest αντί Post — και το pest δεν φέρνει στον νου ούτε μία θετική συμπαραδήλωση: pest, pester, pestiferous, pestilence...
1.





.
2.




______________
[SUP]1[/SUP] *«Από το φυσικό στο ψηφιακό ταχυδρομείο»*


----------

